#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  توقعى لسيناريو معركة المياه بين مصر وأثيوبيا

## سيد جعيتم

*توقعى لسيناريو معركة المياه بين مصر وأثيوبيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلاَفِ اللَّيْلِ والنهار والفلك الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِمَا يَنفَعُ النَّاسَ وَمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاء مِن مَّاء فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الأرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ دَآبَّةٍ وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ وَالسَّحَابِ الْمُسَخِّر ِبَيْنَ السَّمَاء وَالأَرْضِ لآيَاتٍ لقوم يعقلون {164} سورة البقرة
لا يوجد موضوع الأن أهم من موضوع مياه نهر النيل وتوقيع دول المنبع لإتفاقية جديدة للإستفادة من المياه بما يحقق مصالحهم هم فقط دون النظر لمصلحة دول المصب ( مصر والسودان ) ودون إشتراكهم فى التوقيع على الإتفاقية لإضرارها بمصالحهم .
وهنا يجب أن اشير إلى أننى فى 19/6/2009 كان لى موضوع بأسم (لئلا نحترف البكاء ( رقم1 ) الأمن المائى القومى العربى ) وكنت سيد بمشاركة زملائى الأفاضل وأرائهم التى أثرت الموضوع .
وقد أستهللت موضوعى بأن قلت : أبداً لا تعود عقارب الساعة للوراء، والحسرة لا تجدي، فالزمن له خط ثابت للأمام. 
ولكن للحياة وتيرة تتكرر فالتاريخ قد يعيد نفسه وإن اختلفت الصور، والصورة التي نحن بصددها آفة تملكتنا سلبياتها فنحن لا نستفيق أبداً إلا بعد وقوع الكوارث ونبكى بعد فوات الأوان ولا ينفع البكاء والندم
وأعتقد أننا الأن فى مرحلة البكاء والنواح بعد أن أفقنا على الواقع الأليم بإتحاد دول المنبع ضدنا مما سيزيد من فقرنا المائى.
وقد ورد بالموضوع أيضاً : أن قضية موارد المياه العذبة الصالحة للاستهلاك الآدمي في مصر والعالم العربي تعتبر من المحاور الاستراتيجية التي يجب وضعها في المقدمة حتى لا تكون محل صراعات وحروب خاصة بالأمن المائي فالمنطقة حالياً تشهد جفافاً مستمراً نتيجة للمتغيرات الكونية والمناخية ويقول الخبراء والمتخصصين أن العالم العربي مقدم على أزمة مياه لها أبعاد هندسية واقتصادية وسياسية وأن مناطق الصراع على موارد المياه في منطقة الشرق الأوسط تتركز في أحواض الأنهار ( النيل – الفرات – الأردن – الليطاني ( .كما أننا أشرنا للدور الخفى الذى تلعبه إسرائيل والخاص بمياه النيل بصفة خاصة.
الأن يا سادة وبعد أن كان لنا فى ستينات القرن الماضى سياسة ثابته لا نحيد عنها بالتعاون بيننا وبين دول حوض النيل خاصة دول المنبع الفقيرة  الأن نسيناهم تماماً ولم يعد لهم الأولوية فى التعاون فكان ما كان منهم وسنرى منهم فى الإيام القادمة المزيد .وسيكون البديل الحالى لسياستنا التى كانت إيجابية فى الستينات وأصبحت سابية الأن سيكون البديل المتوقع هو الحرب إلا إذا حدث هناك إتفاق جديد يضمن لنا حقوقنا فى المياه التى وردت بالعديد من الإتفاقيات السابق توقيعها مع هذه الدول ولن نعيد ذكر هذه الإتفاقيات فمن يريد معرفة المزيد عنها يمكنه البحث فى الشبكة العنكبوتية وستظهر له النتائج .
وقد ورد أيضاً فى موضوعى :
(وإذا كنا نطالب بالتنسيق والتعاون بين الدول المطلة على أحواض الأنهار فأنني أنبه لضرورة أن تمتلك الدول العربية القوة اللازمة للدفاع المشترك عن مواردها المائية فمتطلبات الأمن القومي المائي العربي يجب أن تحشد لها كافة الجهود )
ولا ننسى الموقف الحازم ألذى أتخذه الرئيس أنور الساد فى منتصف السبعينات من القرن الماضى حيث هدد باللجوء للقوة لإجبار إثيوبيا على التراجع عن مطالبها المتمثلة في إقامة مشاريع على منابع النهر بالتعاون مع إسرائيل وذلك بعد الأزمة التي أفتعلها الرئيس الإثيوبي الأسبق منجستو هيلا مريام مع مصر بسبب مياه النيل وتراجع أثيوبيا إستجابة لتهديد السادات .
وهنا أركز على أثيوبيا لأنها القوة العسكرية الأكبر بين دول المنبع وأعلاهم صوتاً مما يجعل أن أى صراع عسكرى بين دول المصب والمنبع سيكون بيننا وبين أثيوبيا .
واليوم تقول تنزانيا وهى إحدى دول المنبع  أن رفض دول المنبع اتفاقيات المياه التى تعود إلى الفترة الاستعمارية أمر طبيعى و أبدت استعدادها لقبول دعوة مصرية لعقد اجتماع لدول الحوض فى القاهرة وهذا موقف فى رأى إيجابى ويجب إستغلاله لتشجيع باقى دول المنبع على إتخاذ نفس الخط ولكننا قرأنا اليوم تصريح أخر لرئيس الوزراء الأثيوبى ميليس زيناوى عند أفتتاحه لمحطة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية على بحيرة «تانا» عقب افتتاح سد «تانا بيليس» الذى بنته أثيوبيا بالتعاون مع خبراء دوليين ليس بينهم أى خبير مصرى قال :إن إقامة هذا السد أمر «حتمى وجوهرى» لمصالح البلاد كما قال أن الإثيوبيين يتساءلون دوما «متى يحق لبلادنا رى أراضيها الجافة واستصلاح مساحاتها الجرداء من خيرات النيل؟»، ونوه بأن التساؤلات تزداد مرارة عندما يقرأون فى الصحف المصرية المملوكة للدولة عن نجاح الحكومة فى رى صحراء سيناء بمياه النيل، دون أن يمر بها مجراه كما سبق له وأن صرح لقناة الجزيرة بتصريحات انتقد فيها الموقف المصرى من مياه توزيع حصص المياه مؤكدا ان مصر لا تستطيع منعها من بناء سدود جديدة على النهر .كما أشار إلى أن هناك إعتقاد لدى المصريين بأنهم يملكون مياه النيل وحدهم وأنه لا يرى ان السودان مصدر مشكلة ولكن مصر هى المشكلة وانه لا يرى ما يمنع مصر من الأنضمام للموقعين على الاتفاقية 
ويجب هنا أن لا نغفل مصالح هذه الدول وحقها فى إقامة مشاريع لتنية مواردها على ألا تتعارض مع حقنا التاريخى فى مياه النيل وعلينا فى حالة تعارض مشاريعهم مع مصالحنا  أقامة البدائل لهم ومساعدتهم فى تشغيلها  بدلاً من اللجوء للحرب. 
وصرح وزير الموارد المائية والري محمد نصرالدين علام أمام مجلس الشعب يوم الاثنين 15-4-2010 بأن مياه النيل قضية (أمن قومي )وأنه لن يسمح تحت أي ظرف بالمساس بحقوق مصر المائية وفي حال إقدام دول المنبع على التوقيع منفردة على الاتفاق فإن "مصر تحتفظ بحقها فى اتخاذ ما تراه مناسبا لحماية مصالحها القومية. 
كما صرح الدكتور مفيد شهاب وزير الشؤون القانونية والمجالس النيابية إن مصر تتعامل مع قضية مياه النيل باعتبارها قضية حياة أو موت خاصة أن مصر ليس لها مورد مائي غير نهر النيل وتعتمد عليه لتوفير ٩٥٪ من احتياجاتها من المياه عكس بقية دول الحوض التي يتوافر لها العديد من مصادر المياه.
والأن لنعود لسيناريو الحرب المنتظر بيننا وبين أثيوبيا باعتبارها الدولة الأكثر قوة بين دول المنبع .
يجب أن نشير إلى أن  بعد المسافة بين مصر وإثيوبيا وهى الدولة التى ستكون الحرب إذا قامت لا قدر الله معها وبين الدول التى ستساندها حتماً وهى تنزانيا وكينيا وأوغندا وبوروندى بعد المسافة يجعل مسرح القتال البرى والبحرى غير مناسب وأن حسم القتال سيكون لضربات إجهاضية جوية وصاروخية.
-	أثيوبيا ليس لها أى أميناء على البحر فتحدها من جهة البحر الأحمر كل من اريتريا والصومال وجيبوتى لذا فأن قصغها أو إنزال قوات أليها عن طريق البحر أمر غير وارد .
-	لا توجد حدود مشتركة بين مصر وأثيوبيا .
-	ممما سبق نفهم أنه غير وارد مهاجمة أثيوبيا عن طريق البحر أو عن الطريق البرى إلا بالإتفاق مع دول الجوار وهو أمر صعب التحقيق خاصة فى ظل الصراعات التى تشهدها المنطقة ( الصومال من جهة البحر – جنوب السودان من جهة البر ) .
-	وإذا حدث وهوأمر مستبعد تنسيق بين مصر وجيبوتى والجماعات المتناحرة فى الصومال على الإنزال البحرى فيها ثم تحول الهجوم  على الأراضى الأثيوبية من بحرى لبرى فيجب التنسيق مع اليمن للسماح لقواتنا البحرية وسفن إنزال الجنود بإتخاذ موانيها قاعة تنطلق منها السفن المحملة بالجنود والعتاد .
-	نفس الشىء ينطبق على إرتريا فى السماح لقواتنا بالنزول الجوى على حدودها المتاخمة لحدود أثيوبيا وهذا موقف أخر صعب .
-	يبقى لنا السودان وجنوبه ونحن نعلم ما ينتظر المنطقة من إنفصال كما أن المنطقة لا تخضع للحكومة السودانية المؤيدة للموقف المصرى .
-	ولا ننسى صعوبة أن تضع أى دولة تساعدنا نفسها تحت طائلة القانون الدولى الذى لا يطبق إلا علينا ولن تخاطر أى منهم بالدخول فى حرب فعلية مع أثيوبيا إكراماً لعيون مصر .
-	يبقى لنا الهجوم الجوى بالطائرات التى ستحتاج للتزود بالوقود فى الجو والقصف الصاروخى بصواريخ سكود وفروج علاوة على الصواريخ المصرية الصنع والتى تم تطويرها من حيث دقة التصويب والمسافة التى يمكن أن يقطعها الصاروخ والتى سبق وأعلنت عنها عدة جهات من بينها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وإن التزمت مصر الصمت تجاه هذه الصواريخ .وهذان الأمران هما  المتاح أمامنا .
,وحتى لا يظن أحد أن حربنا لا قدر الله لها أن تحدث ستكون نزهة فأننى أقول أن القوات المسلحة الأثيوبية لا يستهان بها ولها خبرة قتالية من حروبها مع اريتريا والصومال ولا ننسى مساعدة أخرين لها ومنهم إسرائيل لوجود قاعدة عسكرية إسرائيلية فوق أراضيها .
وتشير إحصائيات إلى أن اجمالى القوات المسلحة الاثيوبية نحو 182500 فرد . ولديها قوات عاملة تتكون من ثلاث فيالق يضم الفيلق فرقتين ولواء آلياً  علاوة على ستة ألوية من الأحتياط .
كما أن لديها أكثر من 250 دبابة، من الأنواع: T-54، وt-55، t-62ونحو 400 عربة، تضم عربات من الأنواع: Brdm، وbmp، وbtr-60، وbtr-152 .
كما تمتلك اكثر من 460 قطعة مدفعية مختلفة الطرازات وحوالى 50 قازف صاروخى
ودفاعها الجوى يعتمد على طرازات صواريخ سام 2 و6 و 7 علاوة على المدفعية المضادة للطائرات
وعن القوات المسلحة المصرية فأننا سننشر رأى إسرائيل فيها وأعتقد أن لديهم مصادر دقيقة فى هذه التقديرات :

تتحدث اسرائيل عن وجود قمر صناعي للتجسس لدى مصر باسم "ايجبت سات واحد" وتخطط لاطلاق المزيد منها خلال العامين القادمين، لكن ذلك لم يتأكد من مصادر محايدة.
وتقدر القوات المصرية بـ450 ألف مقاتل، ومليون من جنود الاحتياط، وهو أكبر جيش بري في أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط، يمتلك 4000 دبابة قتال، وعددا ضخما من المدافع وفرقا خاصة مثل العقرب و777، وشاركت هذه الفرق في مناورات كبرى مع الولايات المتحدة وانجلترا وألمانيا وفرنسا وايطاليا، وصدرت 10 دراسات أمريكية عن مقدرة القوات المصرية في المناورة بدر-96 بنقل حجم كبير منها خلال 6 ساعات فقط إلى وسط سيناء، والوصول إلى حالة الاستنفار الهجومي في 11 دقيقة، في حين تزود سلاح المدرعات المصري في العشر سنوات الأخيرة بحوالي 700 دبابة متقدمة من طراز "إبرا مز" الأمريكية ودبابات "البرادلي" وقام خط الإنتاج المصري الأمريكي للدبابات في العامين الأخيرين بتصنيع ما بين 150 و200 دبابة جديدة.
وتملك مصر نظاما حديثا للدفاع الجوي وأنظمة صواريخ مضادة للدبابات، وتملك أكبر حجم من صواريخ أرض – أرض بعد الصين وروسيا والولايات المتحدة، ولديها 390 منصة سام 2 لكن خرجت أعداد منها من الخدمة واستبدلت بأنظمة أحدث وأقوى تأثيرا، بالاضافة إلى 240 منصة إطلاق صواريخ سام 3 و56 منصة صواريخ سام
كما أننا أستمعنا للرئيس الأثيوبى وهو يقول أن مصرا لديها قوات خاصة مدربة على حرب الأدغال ( يقصد فرقة السيل المصرية ) ومصر ليست معروفة بالادغال، لذلك فمن المحتمل أن تكون مدربة للحرب في أدغال دول أفريقيا الشرقية".. يقصد منابع حوض النيل.
وعن فرقة السيل نقول أنها أفضل القوى الضاربة في قوات الصاعقة ومقاتليها يختارون بعناية ويتم تدريبهم على القتال فى الإدغال والأنهار والمستنقعات لمدة 34 أسبوعا فى ظروف سيئة و قاسية جدا.
يا سادة إذا كان ميزان القوى يميل لصالح مصر فيجب ألا ننسى أننا سنقاتل أثيوبيا على ارضها والأرض هنا تضاف لقوة أثيوبيا .
أشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

     أخى الكريم .. الأستاذ "سيد" ..

   أدعو الله أن تُحل المشكلة دون اللجوء لأية حروب ..

 و هل تصدق أخى الفاضل جعجعة المسؤولين و كذبهم ..

 للأسف الشديد أن آخر شىء يمكن أن يشغل هؤلاء هو مصلحة مصر و المصريين ..

و لا قدر الله إن تأزمت الأمور سيوفرون الماء لأنفسهم مع التضحية بالشعب المصرى ..

لقد بدأت فعلاً بالدعاء .. فلا أملك غيره و الاستغفار ..

اللهم أدم علينا نيلنا و بارك لنا فيه .. اللهم آمين .. 

ذكر أحد المسؤولين المتخلفين أن لا داعى للقلق .. فمصر لن تتأثر بهذه السدود قبل مرور خمسين عاماً ..

 فين بقى المشكلة !!!؟؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

فى الواقع أستاذى الفاضل سيد جعيتم لقد أصابنى الرعب وأنا أقرأ تفاصيل إمكانياتنا العسكرية ومقارنتها بقدرات إثيوبيا العسكرية 
فقد أدخلتنى رغما عنى فى جو الحرب والاستعدادات العسكرية وانا التى لم تعاصر حربا واحدة طوال عمرها ولم تعرف عن أى حرب خاضتها مصر إلا من كتب التاريخ وحديث المؤرخين ... الحروب شئ بشع ربما إستشعرت جزءا من بشاعتها وانا أتابع سردك للمعدات والعتاد والجنود وأعدادهم وإستراتيجيات الهجوم والمفاضلة بين القوى ...الخ
وكأن ماينقصنا الآن هو الحرب...!! حتى الماء أصبح صعب علينا المحافظة على حقنا فيه بعد أن صعب علينا الاحتفاظ بكافة مفردات الحياة الانسانية الكريمة ... لم يتبقى لنا سوى الهواء الذى نتنفسه وإننى اتسائل من ذا الذى سينازعنا عليه فى المستقبل القريب ؟؟؟!!!!

وبعيدا عن رعبى وتوجسى من فكرة الحرب فى حد ذاتها دعنى أتسائل يا سيدى لقد أشرت الى إن السادات رحمه الله قد قام بتهديد اثيوبيا بإستخدام القوة ضدها فى يوم من الايام إذا ما أقامت مشاريع من شأنها أن تضر بمصالح مصر وأمنها المائى ورضخت إثيوبيا للتهديد وتراجعت ...فهل يجدى تكرار التهديد الان ؟؟؟وهل تخاف إثيوبيا منا كما فعلت زمن السادات ؟؟؟وهل هناك توقع لصدور مثل هذا التهديد من مسؤولينا الان وبظروفنا الداخلية والسياسية المرتبكة والمتخبطة ؟؟؟ وحتى وان صدر مثل هذا التهديد ووضعناه موضع التنفيذ بالفعل فهل سنجد من العرب ومن جيراننا من الدول الافريقية التعاون المطلوب ؟؟؟ وان لم نجد هل  نستطيع فعلها بمفردنا ... ؟؟؟ هل نستطيع الحرب بمفردنا يا سيدى ؟؟؟ 

ولكن ماهو البديل عن الحرب ؟؟ أقصد بنفس إستخدامنا منطق القوة فى الرد وليس بالمسايسة أو بالملاطفة ...هل نملك وسائل ضغط سواء كانت على إثيوبيا ودول المنبع أو على المجتمع الدولى ... وسائل ضغط حقيقية تكفل لنا ربح قضيتنا والدفاع عن ماءنا ؟؟؟ 
ماالذى نملكه يا أستاذى الفاضل لنزود به عن نيلنا ؟؟؟ إننى أسألك عن جهل حقا وكللى أمل فى أن أحصل على إجابة تطمئننى قليلا وتشعرنى بالأمان ...،،

----------


## طائر الشرق

*يا استاذ سيد معروف ان ميزان القوى العسكرى لدى مصر رهيب بالمقارنة مع اثيوبيا ودول المنبع مجتمعة لكن من امتى قضايا زى دى بتتحل بالجيش ولا بقعدات العرب اللى المسئولين المصريين لسه عايشين زمانها و فاكرين ان بكوبياية شاى هاترجع المية لمجاريها.*
*دول ومصالح كانوا فى ايدينا وهربوا بعد كدا من جحيم الجفا والتعالى , وماحدش يلومهم انهم اترموا فى حضن الصهاينة طالما عندنا مسئولين خايبين ونايمين فى العسل طالما دولارات الرشاوى والقروض فى جيوبهم وكاتمة على نفسهم.*
*دلوقتى بنحاول نصلح اللى كسرنها ونبنى من تانى اللى دمرناه بعد ما بنيناه فى سنين طويلة ونرجع نقول النيل خط احمر ولما الخط الاحمر اتمسح باستيكة صهيونية وعجرفة اثيوبية (ليهم حق فيها) رجع المسئولين فى مصر يعرفوا انهم ما يساووش غير صفـــــــر سياسة واحيانا كتيرة صفر ضمير*
*تحياتى*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

يعنى هو احنا يوم مانتشطر هنتشطر على اثيوبيا طيب فى حرب اكتوبر احنا كان مابينا ومابين اسرائيل القناه واتصرفنا وعملنا جسور طيب هنوصل لاثيوبيا منين وازاى وفين انا قريت موضوع حضرتك كامل بس لازم يكون فيه حل غير الحرب خصوصا ان فيه ناس هتفرح قوى بالى بيحصل ده زى اسرائيل مثلا وامريكا ده غير بعض الدول الى يهمها اننا نفضل طول عمرنا زى ماحنا حرب يعنى دمار لكل شى حتى لو مصر فازتها وسيطرت على النيل كله بس خراب فى الاقتصاد والارواح ونرجع تانى 50 سنه ورا تطورنا اصلا بطى مش هثلا زى اليابان او الصبن دول كبرت فى نصف قرن تقريبا من الزمن احنا لو وقعنا تانى ملناش قومه تانى خلاص لان اساسا اقتصدنا مدمر طبيعى من غير اى حاجه تانى 
سعدت بموضوعك جدا يا استاذ سيد لك كل التقدير والمحبه  :f:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أية حروب التي تتحدثوا عنها؟
مع احترامي .. أراكم تعيشون وهماً!
مبارك أضعف وأخنع من أن يأمر بهجمة لا حرب!
انسوا ذلك تماماً .. مصر دولة سلام .. ودولة السلام هذه اعتادت الضرب على القفا وبالشلاليت لأنها دولة سلام ولأنها أخت كبرى ولأنها دولة محل تقدير العالم كله!
بالله عليكم لو كانت مشكلة تركيا مع العراق وسوريا .. ماذا كانت لتفعل؟
أو لو كانت مشكلة اسرائي؟ .. أقولكم .. بلاش .. اقروا صحيفة الأهرام النهارده وشوفوا تغير النبرة وهدوئها كثيراً عن الأيام الماضية.
بلاش الأهرام شوفوا تصريح أبو الغيط .. "مصر لم تقرر بعد المشاركة أو عدم المشاركة أو التجميد أو عدم التعليق" بعد أن كان رفضها قاطعاً.
موضوع مثل هذا الموضوع ما كان يستحق أبداً التأجيل .. كلما أجلت قرارك في ضربة خاطفة كلما صعبت عليك الأمور وكلما خرجت البيانات الدولية تستبق موقفك وتكتفه.
ما فعلته الدول الافريقية جس نبض لموقف مصر .. جسوا نبضها بأربع دول أي أقل من النصف ولما لم يروا منها تحرك خطير يهددها بلغوا خمسة وفي سبيلهم للزيادة بقولهم الكونغو في الطريق هي الأخرى.
كان لابد من هجمة جوية لضرب سد اثيوبيا الجديد فور الاعلان عن هذه الاتفاقية.
مصر لن تموت من العطش لكن ما سيحدث بعد الأن مطالبات ببيع مياه النيل وحصص هذه الدول الزائدة عن حاجتها الى مصر .. ابتزاز رسمي يعني.
ولا تتعجبوا ان أرادت اثيوبيا ولعلاقتها المتميزة مع تل ابيب أن تبيع حصتها من المياه الى اسرائيل عن طريق ترعة السلام المحفورة في عمق سيناء بتوصيلها الى اسرائيل .. سيحدث ذلك في غضون عشر سنوات أو 15 سنة .. وابقوا قولوا رامي قال.
هل من هوان أعظم؟

----------


## بريف هااارت

> *توقعى لسيناريو معركة المياه بين مصر وأثيوبيا*
> 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلاَفِ اللَّيْلِ والنهار والفلك الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِمَا يَنفَعُ النَّاسَ وَمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاء مِن مَّاء فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الأرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ دَآبَّةٍ وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ وَالسَّحَابِ الْمُسَخِّر ِبَيْنَ السَّمَاء وَالأَرْضِ لآيَاتٍ لقوم يعقلون {164} سورة البقرة**لا يوجد موضوع الأن أهم من موضوع مياه نهر النيل وتوقيع دول المنبع لإتفاقية جديدة للإستفادة من المياه بما يحقق مصالحهم هم فقط دون النظر لمصلحة دول المصب ( مصر والسودان ) ودون إشتراكهم فى التوقيع على الإتفاقية لإضرارها بمصالحهم .*
> *وهنا يجب أن اشير إلى أننى فى 19/6/2009 كان لى موضوع بأسم (لئلا نحترف البكاء ( رقم1 ) الأمن المائى القومى العربى ) وكنت سيد بمشاركة زملائى الأفاضل وأرائهم التى أثرت الموضوع .*
> *وقد أستهللت موضوعى بأن قلت : أبداً لا تعود عقارب الساعة للوراء، والحسرة لا تجدي، فالزمن له خط ثابت للأمام.* 
> *ولكن للحياة وتيرة تتكرر فالتاريخ قد يعيد نفسه وإن اختلفت الصور، والصورة التي نحن بصددها آفة تملكتنا سلبياتها فنحن لا نستفيق أبداً إلا بعد وقوع الكوارث ونبكى بعد فوات الأوان ولا ينفع البكاء والندم*
> *وأعتقد أننا الأن فى مرحلة البكاء والنواح بعد أن أفقنا على الواقع الأليم بإتحاد دول المنبع ضدنا مما سيزيد من فقرنا المائى.*
> *وقد ورد بالموضوع أيضاً : أن قضية موارد المياه العذبة الصالحة للاستهلاك الآدمي في مصر والعالم العربي تعتبر من المحاور الاستراتيجية التي يجب وضعها في المقدمة حتى لا تكون محل صراعات وحروب خاصة بالأمن المائي فالمنطقة حالياً تشهد جفافاً مستمراً نتيجة للمتغيرات الكونية والمناخية ويقول الخبراء والمتخصصين أن العالم العربي مقدم على أزمة مياه لها أبعاد هندسية واقتصادية وسياسية وأن مناطق الصراع على موارد المياه في منطقة الشرق الأوسط تتركز في أحواض الأنهار ( النيل – الفرات – الأردن – الليطاني ( .كما أننا أشرنا للدور الخفى الذى تلعبه إسرائيل والخاص بمياه النيل بصفة خاصة.*
> ...


 

أستاذي الكريم

سيد جعيتم

كالعاده يجذبني سردك ومواضيعك المميزه والمستشرفه لغد قريب

أجدني هنا متفق معك تماما في القدره العسكريه المصريه بغض النظر عن الرؤيه الأسرائيليه لها

فقد يدفعك التقدير الخاطئ والمتعمد لعدوك عن قدرتك علي شن الحرب معتمدا علي ذلك التقدير المبالغ فيه

او الخاطئ ( نحن فقط ادري بقوتنا العسكريه )

لمواجهة الموقف لابد من بناء ميزان سياسي أولا وعسكري ثانيا ودراسة التحالفات الممكنه في المنطقه

والبدء في تبادل المصالح التجاريه والخبرات بدول الجوار لأثيوبيا لتشكيل ضغط مناسب يستخدم وقت الحاجه

العوده لنظام الدفاع المشترك مع السودان وأنقاذه من مشكلة الجنوب لأن السودان عمق طبيعي وأستراتيجي لمصر 

بمعني أصح تمهيد الأجواء بسياسه طويلة المدي ( سياسة النفس الطويل ) والأبتعاد عن المواجهه لأطول فتره ممكنه

حتي يحين الوقت المناسب ( تتغير الأوضاع العالميه بين فتره وأخري بصوره مذهله )

دراسة الوضع الداخلي في أثيوبيا علي أرض الواقع والتدخل الأستخباراتي للتأثير عليه وأحتوائه ( سياسة عبد الناصر )

أنشاء فرع خاص في الحكومه لدراسة المشكله من جميع جوانبها السياسيه والأقتصاديه والعسكريه ( بصوره سريه )

لتقدم التقارير لرأس الدوله المصريه لأتخاذ المناسب من خلال لجنة خبراء في جميع التخصصات 

قد تكون أزمة المياه الحاليه بابا ومنفذا لدخول مصر القرن الواحد والعشرون لمواجهة العولمه والدخول بقوه لعالم من المصالح

والتكتلات الجديد ...

تقبل شكري أستاذي

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
>      أخى الكريم .. الأستاذ "سيد" ..
> 
>    أدعو الله أن تُحل المشكلة دون اللجوء لأية حروب ..
> 
>  و هل تصدق أخى الفاضل جعجعة المسؤولين و كذبهم ..
> 
>  للأسف الشديد أن آخر شىء يمكن أن يشغل هؤلاء هو مصلحة مصر و المصريين ..
> ...


*بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل
قيل إن عام 2017 هو العام الذى سنشعر فيه بقلة المياه نظراً للزيادة السكانية وكان هذا التوقع قبل أن يصحوا مسئولينا على أنباء توقيع الإتفاقية بين دول المنبع .
وطبعاً لا أتمنى أى حرب فى المنطقة والصحيح أن نحسن علاقاتنا بدول المنبع ونساعدها .
قصدت من موضوعى أن أظهر صعوبة هذه الحرب المحتملة ولكن يجب أن نأخذ فى الحسبان حدوثها وأن يكون مسئولينا مصحصحين حتى لا نفاجأ بموقف أكثر تشدداً من دول المنبع .
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*[العزيزة الفاضلة /جيهان محمد على





			
				فقد أدخلتنى رغما عنى فى جو الحرب والاستعدادات العسكرية وانا التى لم تعاصر حربا واحدة طوال عمرها ولم تعرف عن أى حرب خاضتها مصر إلا من كتب التاريخ وحديث المؤرخين ... الحروب شئ بشع ربما إستشعرت جزءا من بشاعتها وانا أتابع سردك للمعدات والعتاد والجنود وأعدادهم وإستراتيجيات الهجوم والمفاضلة بين القوى ...الخ
			
		

حروب المياه على مستوى العالم يتوقعها الخبراء من زمن وكنت أتوقع أن تحدث بيننا وبين عدونا الأساسى ( إسرائيل ) كما حدث فى الستينات أيام محاولة إسرائيل تغيير مسار نهر الأردن . أما أن نحارب دول المنبع فقد كان هذا بعيد عن تفكيرى وإن كنت لا أستبعد حدوثه فالمياه حياة أو موت . ولكن كما تفضلتى فأن الحرب بشعة ويشعر أكثر ببشاعتها من خاضها ورأى الموت والدمار . أما مسألة المفاضلة بين القوى فيجب أن لا نعتمد عليها أعتماد كلى خاصة فى الموقف الأثيوبى الحالى منا والذى أتمنى أن  تكون الإنتخابات الأثيوبية سبب من اسباب تشدد هذه الدولة ثم يعود الموقف للسلام بعد الإنتخابات  .أثيوبيا بعيدة عنا وحتماً ستجد من يساعدها خاصة إسرائيل التى تملك قاعدة بها.








			
				وكأن ماينقصنا الآن هو الحرب...!! حتى الماء أصبح صعب علينا المحافظة على حقنا فيه بعد أن صعب علينا الاحتفاظ بكافة مفردات الحياة الانسانية الكريمة ... لم يتبقى لنا سوى الهواء الذى نتنفسه وإننى اتسائل من ذا الذى سينازعنا عليه فى المستقبل القريب ؟؟؟!!!!
			
		




لقد بدأ بالفعل حرب الهواء وسيكون لى موضوع عن ذلك فلا تستغربى




			
				وبعيدا عن 

```
رعبى
```

وتوجسى من فكرة الحرب فى حد ذاتها دعنى أتسائل يا سيدى لقد أشرت الى إن السادات رحمه الله قد قام بتهديد اثيوبيا بإستخدام القوة ضدها فى يوم من الايام إذا ما أقامت مشاريع من شأنها أن تضر بمصالح مصر وأمنها المائى ورضخت إثيوبيا للتهديد وتراجعت ...فهل يجدى تكرار التهديد الان ؟؟؟وهل تخاف إثيوبيا منا كما فعلت زمن السادات ؟؟؟وهل هناك توقع لصدور مثل هذا التهديد من مسؤولينا الان وبظروفنا الداخلية والسياسية المرتبكة والمتخبطة ؟؟؟
			
		

لم يعد أحد يهابنا يا سيدتى ولن يجدى معهم أى تهديد لو لم يروا بأعينهم أننا على أستعداد فعلى لخوض المعارك من أجل حياتنا .




			
				وحتى وان صدر مثل هذا التهديد ووضعناه موضع التنفيذ بالفعل فهل سنجد من العرب ومن جيراننا من الدول الافريقية التعاون المطلوب ؟؟؟ وان لم نجد هل  نستطيع فعلها بمفردنا ... ؟؟؟ هل نستطيع الحرب بمفردنا يا سيدى ؟؟؟
			
		

لن نجد من العرب سوى الكلمات حتى السودان دولة المصب التى تشاركنا المياه منشغل بحروبه الداخلية . أما عن مقدرتنا فأننا نستطيع ولكن أتمنى أن لا يحدث إلا بعد أستفاذ جميع الوسائل السلمية بالمفاوضات التى يجب أن يوضع لها سقف زمنى محدد


و







			
				لكن ماهو البديل عن الحرب ؟؟ أقصد بنفس إستخدامنا منطق القوة فى الرد وليس بالمسايسة أو بالملاطفة ...هل نملك وسائل ضغط سواء كانت على إثيوبيا ودول المنبع أو على المجتمع الدولى ... وسائل ضغط حقيقية تكفل لنا ربح قضيتنا والدفاع عن ماءنا ؟؟؟
ماالذى نملكه يا أستاذى الفاضل لنزود به عن نيلنا ؟؟؟ إننى أسألك عن جهل حقا وكللى أمل فى أن أحصل على إجابة تطمئننى قليلا وتشعرنى بالأمان ...]
			
		




[

```
size
```

="5"]البديل عن الحرب هو العودة لمائدة المفاوضات ووضع مصالح جميع دول المنبع والمصب أمام أعين الجميع .
أما وسائل الضغط فكما يقول قانونينا فأن الأتفاقية التى وقعت بين دول المنبع لا تلزم دول المصب وأن الإتفاقيات الموقعة سابقاً تحتم على العالم عدم المساهمة فى أى مشاريع تقيمها هذه الدول ( هذا كلان القانونيين المصرين والله أعلم بصحته ).
سيدتى نحن لسنا أقل من إسرائيل التى سبق لها ودمرت المفاعل النووى العراقى ولا توجد لديها حدود مع العراق وتهدد الأن إيران ولا يوجد لها حدود مع إيران فلدينا الصواريخ والطائرات التى يمكن أن تصل لأثيوبيا ولدينا القوات الخاصة المدربة على الخرب فى الأدغال . ولكن لا أتمنى الحرب والهدف من موضوعى أن أبين صعوبتها .
أشكرك ودمت بخير[/size]*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *يا استاذ سيد معروف ان ميزان القوى العسكرى لدى مصر رهيب بالمقارنة مع اثيوبيا ودول المنبع مجتمعة لكن من امتى قضايا زى دى بتتحل بالجيش ولا بقعدات العرب اللى المسئولين المصريين لسه عايشين زمانها و فاكرين ان بكوبياية شاى هاترجع المية لمجاريها.*
> *دول ومصالح كانوا فى ايدينا وهربوا بعد كدا من جحيم الجفا والتعالى , وماحدش يلومهم انهم اترموا فى حضن الصهاينة طالما عندنا مسئولين خايبين ونايمين فى العسل طالما دولارات الرشاوى والقروض فى جيوبهم وكاتمة على نفسهم.*
> *دلوقتى بنحاول نصلح اللى كسرنها ونبنى من تانى اللى دمرناه بعد ما بنيناه فى سنين طويلة ونرجع نقول النيل خط احمر ولما الخط الاحمر اتمسح باستيكة صهيونية وعجرفة اثيوبية (ليهم حق فيها) رجع المسئولين فى مصر يعرفوا انهم ما يساووش غير صفـــــــر سياسة واحيانا كتيرة صفر ضمير*
> *تحياتى*


*بارك الله فيك  
السلام هو الخيار الأول وأنا لست من دعاة الحرب ولكن يجب أن نعد لكل شىء عدته . ثم أننا سنحارب اثيوبيا لا قدر الله على أرضها وهذا له ثقل فى موازين القوة . والحرب كما تفضلت أنت وقلت ليست نزهة ولكنها حرب لا يعرف صعوبتها إلا من خاض الحروب . 
أما عن سياستنا وبعدنا عن دول المنبع الأفريقية وإهمالنا لهم فقل فى ذلك ما تشاء فقد نسيناهم ونمنا ثم صحونا بعد فوات الأوان 
اشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أود التعليق على بعض النقاط الأخرى باذن والدي الحبيب
* صحيح ميزان القوة في صالحنا لكن فكرة نشوب حرب صعبة جداً فلا داعم لحرب مماثلة أبداً .. السودان مفكك ولن ينفعنا .. ليس لدينا الا سبيلان .. هجمة جوية خاطفة تنطلق من السودان أو اليمن والثانية هي الأفضل.



> وسائل الضغط فكما يقول قانونينا فأن الأتفاقية التى وقعت بين دول المنبع لا تلزم دول المصب وأن الإتفاقيات الموقعة سابقاً تحتم على العالم عدم المساهمة فى أى مشاريع تقيمها هذه الدول ( هذا كلان القانونيين المصرين والله أعلم بصحته ).


* لا اظن أننا نستند الى موقف قوي .. ولا أظن علاقاتنا ستنفعنا فقد ساعد أصدقائنا من ذلك العالم دول المنبع على بناء سدود بها .. أكبر سد تم بنائه في اثيوبيا ووظيفته ليست فقط توليد الكهرباء أو حجب الطمي أكثر مما هو محجوب عنا يوفر لاثيوبيا ويدخر لها مياه قرابة 7 مليون متر مكعب .. لا يعلم كثيرين هذه المعلومة .. وهم لا يعلموا أيضاً أن من بنى لهم هذا السد الايطاليين .. أولئك الذي احتفلت بهم الجرائد الحكومية احتفالات غير عادية أثناء زيارة مبارك الأخيرة لهم وفي محاولة لايهامنا بعظمة مبارك في الخارج وعلو شأنه وكثرة صداقاته بعد توقيع 24 اتفاقية معهم وتدشين خط ملاحي جديد .. ناهيكم ان الصين هي الأخرى تقوم بعمل سدود في الكثير من دول المنبع بالفعل .. يعني لدينا صديقان يخدموهم بالفعل ولم نفكر حتى في مطالبتهم بالتوقف أو عدم مشروعية ما يفعلونه .. ايطاليا والصين.
* لم أكن أعلم أن اسرائيل لها قاعد عسكرية في اثيوبيا .. تلك معلومة جديدة كليةً عني .. ليتك والدي تهاديني برابط أو تأكيد لهذه المعلومة ومعلومات اضافية حولها.
* وأخيراً هل تقصد بحرب الهواء .. سلاح الكيمتريل للأمريكان وتحكمهم في المناخ الجوي؟
عن نفسي أخالف جيهان وأرى ان ضربة جوية أو حتى حرب ان لزم الأمر رغم اقراري بصعوبتها للمسافة وعدم وجود الداعم اللوجستي أو الاستراتيجي من حولنا هي أفضل حل وأني تمنيتها.

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*موضوع يصيب الجزع والخوف استاذ سيد 
حقا لاول مره اري الكلمات هكذا متحجره امامي ..لااكاد انطق بكلمه 
خصوصا بعد ماقرات موضوع حضرتك بالتفصيل ...وزدت عليه من محركات البحث ومقالات اخري 
كالعاده اري الخيبه والندامه غي عيون مسؤلينا وهم يرمون باتهاماتهم علي الدول المجاوره 
فخرج من يقول بان ليبيا هي السبب ..ومن يقول بان معرفش مين هي السبب 
وكان كل منهم بالقاءه التهمه والمشكله علي طرف اخر ..يري بانه بذلك بريء مما حدث وبهذا تنتهي المشكله 
علي الاقل من ناحيته ...
واطرف مااقرا ..هو القول بان مصر تشكل ((خليه ازمه لحل المشكله ))!!!
يالهي
منذ متي ونحن نعرف ازمه 
ان الحكومه المصريه بجداره تفشل في التصدي لاي ازمه تواجهها وكان اقلها واخرها مشكله مباره كره القدم 
وبعد كل ماحدث ...يفرض علينا نحن العقوبات ... 

انهم هم الازمه نفسها 
انهم هم الضرر بعينه 
انهم هم غضب الله علي مصر ..وهذا التشبيه قاسي وانا اعلم 
ولكن حين يصل بنا الحال الي عدم المحافظه علي الماء فانهم يستحقون مااصف .. 

شطار جدا في التحدث عن القوه العسكريه ..وحضور الريس لعروض ضباط الكليات العسكريه 
والقذائف ..والطائرات ...والصواريخ ؟؟؟ 

لماذا نمتلك كل هذا ؟؟ 
لماذا نزيد من هذه الصواريخ طالما نركل بالاقدام من جميع الدول ؟؟ 
ماداعي استمرار الكليات العسكريه بالاستمرار اذن ؟؟ 
اذا كانت الدوله عاجزه عن حفظ الماء الذي يرويها ...فاولي بهذا النظام ان يعلن سقوطه 
اذا بقي في الاوراد قليلا من الخجل .... 

المهم ان كل هذا يحدث 
... من اجلك انت 
ودعونا نبدا الاصلاح 
!!!!
استاذي العزيز سيد 
قد اجلس مستمعا الي مناقاشاتكم جميعا ربما اجد بها مايطمئن قلبي المضطرب 
وربما انادي علي اهلي واهوتي بان يخزنو من المياه مايستطيعون ...
فقد لانجده غدا ... 

دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> يعنى هو احنا يوم مانتشطر هنتشطر على اثيوبيا طيب فى حرب اكتوبر احنا كان مابينا ومابين اسرائيل القناه واتصرفنا وعملنا جسور طيب هنوصل لاثيوبيا منين وازاى وفين انا قريت موضوع حضرتك كامل بس لازم يكون فيه حل غير الحرب خصوصا ان فيه ناس هتفرح قوى بالى بيحصل ده زى اسرائيل مثلا وامريكا ده غير بعض الدول الى يهمها اننا نفضل طول عمرنا زى ماحنا حرب يعنى دمار لكل شى حتى لو مصر فازتها وسيطرت على النيل كله بس خراب فى الاقتصاد والارواح ونرجع تانى 50 سنه ورا تطورنا اصلا بطى مش هثلا زى اليابان او الصبن دول كبرت فى نصف قرن تقريبا من الزمن احنا لو وقعنا تانى ملناش قومه تانى خلاص لان اساسا اقتصدنا مدمر طبيعى من غير اى حاجه تانى 
> سعدت بموضوعك جدا يا استاذ سيد لك كل التقدير والمحبه


*مرحباً يا زيزو وأرجو أن تكون بخير .
الموضوع لا علاقة له بالشطارة وإنما له علاقة بالحرب من أجل المياه وقد توقعت أن تأخذ دول المنبع هذا الموقف من العام الماضى فى موضوعى ( الأمن القومى المائى العربى ) .
أما بعد الأراضى الأثيوبية عنا فتوجد وسائل عسكرية للتغلب على هذا الأمر ولكنها لن تكون نزهة و لا أتمنى حدوث حرب أبداً لنفس الأسباب التى ذكرتها أنت .
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أية حروب التي تتحدثوا عنها؟
> مع احترامي .. أراكم تعيشون وهماً!
> مبارك أضعف وأخنع من أن يأمر بهجمة لا حرب!
> انسوا ذلك تماماً .. مصر دولة سلام .. ودولة السلام هذه اعتادت الضرب على القفا وبالشلاليت لأنها دولة سلام ولأنها أخت كبرى ولأنها دولة محل تقدير العالم كله!
> بالله عليكم لو كانت مشكلة تركيا مع العراق وسوريا .. ماذا كانت لتفعل؟
> أو لو كانت مشكلة اسرائي؟ .. أقولكم .. بلاش .. اقروا صحيفة الأهرام النهارده وشوفوا تغير النبرة وهدوئها كثيراً عن الأيام الماضية.
> بلاش الأهرام شوفوا تصريح أبو الغيط .. "مصر لم تقرر بعد المشاركة أو عدم المشاركة أو التجميد أو عدم التعليق" بعد أن كان رفضها قاطعاً.
> موضوع مثل هذا الموضوع ما كان يستحق أبداً التأجيل .. كلما أجلت قرارك في ضربة خاطفة كلما صعبت عليك الأمور وكلما خرجت البيانات الدولية تستبق موقفك وتكتفه.
> ما فعلته الدول الافريقية جس نبض لموقف مصر .. جسوا نبضها بأربع دول أي أقل من النصف ولما لم يروا منها تحرك خطير يهددها بلغوا خمسة وفي سبيلهم للزيادة بقولهم الكونغو في الطريق هي الأخرى.
> ...


*نختلف فى تناولك للمعنى وأسبابه وإن كنا نتفق فى الباقى
اشكرك يا ابن رشد العزيز . دمت بخير
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أستاذي الكريم
> 
> سيد جعيتم
> 
> كالعاده يجذبني سردك ومواضيعك المميزه والمستشرفه لغد قريب
> 
> أجدني هنا متفق معك تماما في القدره العسكريه المصريه بغض النظر عن الرؤيه الأسرائيليه لها
> 
> فقد يدفعك التقدير الخاطئ والمتعمد لعدوك عن قدرتك علي شن الحرب معتمدا علي ذلك التقدير المبالغ فيه
> ...


*صديقى العزيز / بريف هارت
نعم هذا صوت العقل . حكومتنا السنية أخذت الموضوع وكأنه مسرحية هزلية تشاهدها عبر القنوات الفضائية وفجأة أكتشفت أنه حقيقة فراحت تهلوث وتتخبط . 
كان لنا فى الستينات أيام عبد الناصر سياسة أخرى تجاه أفريقيا وكانت سياسة حكيمة فكانوا يحبوننا ويهيبوننا . 
كل ما قلته فى مشاركتك صحيح وأن كنت أتمنى أن ترى أثيوبيا منا موقف متشدد فعال تخشاه بالفعل كما أتمنى أن نوازن بين مصالحنا ومصالح باقى دول حوض النيل .
أما موضوع السودان فنحن شاركنا بسلبياتنا فى السنوات الأخيرة فى ضياع عمقنا الأستراتيجى الذى كان أولاد الخال أمناء عليه . وأتسأل هل يمكن أن نصلح ما أفسدناه ؟
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أود التعليق على بعض النقاط الأخرى باذن والدي الحبيب
> * صحيح ميزان القوة في صالحنا لكن فكرة نشوب حرب صعبة جداً فلا داعم لحرب مماثلة أبداً .. السودان مفكك ولن ينفعنا .. ليس لدينا الا سبيلان .. هجمة جوية خاطفة تنطلق من السودان أو اليمن والثانية هي الأفضل.
> 
> * لا اظن أننا نستند الى موقف قوي .. ولا أظن علاقاتنا ستنفعنا فقد ساعد أصدقائنا من ذلك العالم دول المنبع على بناء سدود بها .. أكبر سد تم بنائه في اثيوبيا ووظيفته ليست فقط توليد الكهرباء أو حجب الطمي أكثر مما هو محجوب عنا يوفر لاثيوبيا ويدخر لها مياه قرابة 7 مليون متر مكعب .. لا يعلم كثيرين هذه المعلومة .. وهم لا يعلموا أيضاً أن من بنى لهم هذا السد الايطاليين .. أولئك الذي احتفلت بهم الجرائد الحكومية احتفالات غير عادية أثناء زيارة مبارك الأخيرة لهم وفي محاولة لايهامنا بعظمة مبارك في الخارج وعلو شأنه وكثرة صداقاته بعد توقيع 24 اتفاقية معهم وتدشين خط ملاحي جديد .. ناهيكم ان الصين هي الأخرى تقوم بعمل سدود في الكثير من دول المنبع بالفعل .. يعني لدينا صديقان يخدموهم بالفعل ولم نفكر حتى في مطالبتهم بالتوقف أو عدم مشروعية ما يفعلونه .. ايطاليا والصين.
> * لم أكن أعلم أن اسرائيل لها قاعد عسكرية في اثيوبيا .. تلك معلومة جديدة كليةً عني .. ليتك والدي تهاديني برابط أو تأكيد لهذه المعلومة ومعلومات اضافية حولها.
> * وأخيراً هل تقصد بحرب الهواء .. سلاح الكيمتريل للأمريكان وتحكمهم في المناخ الجوي؟
> عن نفسي أخالف جيهان وأرى ان ضربة جوية أو حتى حرب ان لزم الأمر رغم اقراري بصعوبتها للمسافة وعدم وجود الداعم اللوجستي أو الاستراتيجي من حولنا هي أفضل حل وأني تمنيتها.


 *
عودة لأبنى الحبيب / أبن رشد
نتفق أولاً اننا لا نهدف لدخول الحرب ولكننا نحاول أن نلقى الضوء على الأحداث والتوقعات .
صحيح أن ميزان القوى مع أثيوبيا فى صالحنا ولكن بعد المسافة يفقدنا الكثير من هذه الميزة إذ يحصر الخيارات فى الهجوم الجوى عن طريق الطائرات ونحن لدينا طائرات أف 16 والميراج 2000 ويمكنهم الوصول إلى أثيوبيا إنطلاقاً من جنوب مصر ويمكن تزويدهم بالوقود فى الجو أثناء العودة أو الهبوط فى اليمن أو السودان . كما يمكن قصف الأهداف بالصواريخ ولدينا منها الشرقى والغربى وما طورته مصر . كما يمكن أن تتسلل القوات الخاصة خاصة فرقة السيل المدربة على قتال الأدغال والمياه للقيام بما يلزم .
أما عن قول القانونيين عن الإتفاقية وأنها غير ملزمة لنا فلن يجبر هذا أحد على عدم التعاون مع دول المنبع خاصة الصين فهى أكثر الدول عملاً فى هذه المنطقة وكذا إسرائيل علاوة على إيطاليا فى أثيوبيا خاصة فبينهم علاقة وطيدة منذا الإحتلال الإيطالى للحبشة .
نعم اصدقائنا لن يساعدونا كما نتخيل فنحن أمسكنا أيدينا عن ما يحدث فى السودان والصومال وأيضاً فى اليمن ولكن ما زال لى أمل فى السودان خاصة أننا بنينا مع حكومة الجنوب علاقة فى المدة الأخيرة كما أننا يمكن أن يكون بيننا وبين إرتريا تعاون فى هذا المجال على أن نساعدهم عسكرياً 
كنت قد قرأت عن القاعدة العسكرية الإسرائيلية فى أثيوبيا ويقال أنه صاروخية وسأحاول البحث عن الموضوع وأتيك بالرابط .
نعم أقصد الكيمتريل وقد نزلت أمس بالموضوع تحت أسم بدأت حرب السيطرة على الفضاء فهل نحن مستعدين لها ؟ بقاعة المناقشات 
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> *نختلف فى تناولك للمعنى وأسبابه وإن كنا نتفق فى الباقى
> اشكرك يا ابن رشد العزيز . دمت بخير
> *


عفوا لم أفهم تحديدا فيم الاتفاق وفيم الاختلاف؟

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> *
> عودة لأبنى الحبيب / أبن رشد
> نتفق أولاً اننا لا نهدف لدخول الحرب ولكننا نحاول أن نلقى الضوء على الأحداث والتوقعات .
> صحيح أن ميزان القوى مع أثيوبيا فى صالحنا ولكن بعد المسافة يفقدنا الكثير من هذه الميزة إذ يحصر الخيارات فى الهجوم الجوى عن طريق الطائرات ونحن لدينا طائرات أف 16 والميراج 2000 ويمكنهم الوصول إلى أثيوبيا إنطلاقاً من جنوب مصر ويمكن تزويدهم بالوقود فى الجو أثناء العودة أو الهبوط فى اليمن أو السودان . كما يمكن قصف الأهداف بالصواريخ ولدينا منها الشرقى والغربى وما طورته مصر . كما يمكن أن تتسلل القوات الخاصة خاصة فرقة السيل المدربة على قتال الأدغال والمياه للقيام بما يلزم .
> أما عن قول القانونيين عن الإتفاقية وأنها غير ملزمة لنا فلن يجبر هذا أحد على عدم التعاون مع دول المنبع خاصة الصين فهى أكثر الدول عملاً فى هذه المنطقة وكذا إسرائيل علاوة على إيطاليا فى أثيوبيا خاصة فبينهم علاقة وطيدة منذا الإحتلال الإيطالى للحبشة .
> نعم اصدقائنا لن يساعدونا كما نتخيل فنحن أمسكنا أيدينا عن ما يحدث فى السودان والصومال وأيضاً فى اليمن ولكن ما زال لى أمل فى السودان خاصة أننا بنينا مع حكومة الجنوب علاقة فى المدة الأخيرة كما أننا يمكن أن يكون بيننا وبين إرتريا تعاون فى هذا المجال على أن نساعدهم عسكرياً 
> كنت قد قرأت عن القاعدة العسكرية الإسرائيلية فى أثيوبيا ويقال أنه صاروخية وسأحاول البحث عن الموضوع وأتيك بالرابط .
> نعم أقصد الكيمتريل وقد نزلت أمس بالموضوع تحت أسم بدأت حرب السيطرة على الفضاء فهل نحن مستعدين لها ؟ بقاعة المناقشات 
> أشكرك ودمت بخير*


 أسعد دوماً بمناقشتك والدي الحبيب .. 
بالنسبة لاريتريا فاسرائيل سبقتنا كثيراً هناك والدي الحبيب .. اسرائيل لديها مصايد ومزارع وجزر كاملة اشتراها رجال أعمال اسرائيليين هناك.
الوجود الاسرائيلي في اريتريا أكبر مما تتصور لذا انسى استخدام اريتريا ضد اسرائيل.
بالنسبة للجنوب السوداني فلازال من المبكر الحكم عليه أو توقع أفعاله .. من المهم أن نبدأ في توطيد علاقتنا به.
بالنسبة للحرب وصعوباتها فأتفق معك تمام الاتفاق في تحليلك للأمر ولو لم تكن فندته في موضوعك بنفس القدر فاني كنت لأكتب ما سبق وأن خطته يمناك أستاذي .. لكن ألا تجد انه من العار والدي الحبيب أن نستصعب محاربة اثيوبيا لبعد المسافة بينما الخديو اسماعيل جعل الجيش المصري يحارب في المكسيك منذ قرنان من الزمن؟
الهجمات البرية ولو باستخدام فرق من الكوماندوز لا أراها مجدية أو مفيدة .. ستكن مشكلة كبيرة ان وقع بعضهم في الاسر مثلاً .. ناهيك ان تأثيرهم لن يكن بتأثير هجمة جوية .. لازلت أرى الهجمة الجوية الخاطفة كانت السبيل الأمثل للرد اما من السودان أو اليمن واما من مصر مع تزويدها بالوقود في عرض السماء وان كنت أجهل هل بلغ طيارينا تلك المراحل أم لم يبلغوها بعد؟
اسرائيل ضربت مقر منظمة التحرير في تونس واستغلت ذلك دعائياً لها فهل نقدر على ضرب سد اثيوبيا بنفس الطريقة؟
أما بالنسبة للصواريخ المصرية فلا أظن انه لدينا صواريخ تصل لاثيوبيا!!! .. تلك مسافة كبيرة جداً
يبقى القول رب ضارة نافعة .. نشهد الأن توجه لافرقيا غاب منذ عقود.
صدقوني المسألة بسيطة جداً لاعادة نفوذنا العالمي والاستراتيجي في المنطقة .. كيف نستصعبه رغم أننا ملكنا تلك المقادير من قبل والمفترض أننا نعي كيف وصلنا اليها .. التعليم هو المفتاح .. في وقت ما كان كثير من الزعماء العرب والأفارقة اما درسوا دراسات أكاديمية أو أزهرية أو عسكرية في مصر .. ذلك جعل لنا أكثر من مصري يحكم دولة غير مصرية.
أين جامعة القاهرة والأزهر والمؤسسات العسكرية وشركة النصر التابعة للهيئة العربية للتصنيع؟ 
لو عدنا لتلك الاستراتيجية القديمة لتغير وضعنا ومكانتنا بين الدول كثيراً.
سأنتظر ان استطعت اتياني بأي معلومة عن تلك القاعدة العسكرية الاسرائيلية والدي الحبيب .. دمت بود سالماً

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

حلوه بصحيح حقنا التاريخى
بتفكرنى بالشعارات الجوفاء 
إنجازاتنا التاريخية الفارقة
ونحن الريادة...الخ

وأهديكم موضوع سبق لى نشره خارج المنتدى أثناء توعك المنتدى

*مصر هبة إيفيان*

 *إشمعنى يعنى السعودية تبيع بترولها اللى فى باطن  أرضها
بكده السعودية تبقى هبة البترول زى بالضبط مصر ما كانت هبة النيل وبيقولوا   دلوقتى عليها مصر هبة البيبسى كولا!

*
 *
طب إشمعنى مصر تبيع غازها اللى طالع من باطن أرضها
بكده مصر تبقى هبة الغازات زى ما هى كانت فى الماضى هبة النيل
وليبيا هى كمان زى السعودية هبة البترول إشمعنى هيه يعنى هى السعودية أجدع   منها هما الإتنين هبة البترول فى قول آخر الزيت الخام Crude Oil
طب الزيت الخام والغازات اللى المدفونين فى باطن الأرض هبة من عند ربنا   سبحانه وتعالى لأصحاب الأرض ديت فى السعودية وليبيا ومصر وغيرهم كتير
وربنا موزع الأرزاق مش كده ولا إييه ؟!
ربنا إدى هنا زيت خام وإدى هنا غازات  وإدى هناك ناس تانيه حاجات تانية   كتير غير الزيت والغاز  مش كده ولا إييه ؟!
والناس اللى هناك دولهما ربنا أداهم مياه أمطار من السما 
والسما والأرض دول ملك مين ؟!
أكيد ملك ربنا مش ربنا برضك هو اللى خلق الأرض والسما يبقى هو صاحبهم وهو   موزع الأرزاق ...صح أكيد صح !
يبقى إشمعنى بقه السعوديه وليبيا ومصر يبيعوا الرزق اللى ربنا أدهولهم من   زيت خام وغازات وغيره  ونيجى إحنا نحرم الحلال على أثيوبيا ودول منبع حوض   النيل من إنهم هما كمان يبيعوا الرزق اللى جالهم من السما من عند ربنا موزع   الأرزاق ؟!
حيطلع واحد ويقولى المواثيق والمعاهدات والكلام الكبير ده ! 
حأقوله شوفلك دنيا تانية وسما تانيه ورب تانى تقوله الكلام ده.....عجبى!*

----------


## بريف هااارت

> حلوه بصحيح حقنا التاريخى
> بتفكرنى بالشعارات الجوفاء 
> إنجازاتنا التاريخية الفارقة
> ونحن الريادة...الخ
> 
> وأهديكم موضوع سبق لى نشره خارج المنتدى أثناء توعك المنتدى
> 
> *مصر هبة إيفيان*
>  
> ...


 

دكتور جمال الشربيني

بعد قراءة كلماتك وتحليلك تذكرت أحد الملوك العرب ( الملك حسين ) يقال أنه أتفق مع أخيه 

ولي العهد بوقتها ( الأمير حسن ) أن يمتلك الملك كل ماهو فوق الأرض من رزق وشعب ويمتلك ولي العهد

كل ماهو تحت الأرض من عفاريت وكنوز !!!

وفعلا أستولي الأمير وولي العهد علي كل الكنوز المدفونه في باطن الأرض خصوصا من 

أيام العثمانين ولجأ في ذلك للمنقبين المحترفين والخرائط القديمه في تركيا والسحره والعفاريت ..

لأن الكنوز كانت معظمها عملات ذهبيه كانت رواتب للجيش التركي تدفن في باطن الأرض 

خوفا من اللصوص وقتها ومجاهدي الثوره العربيه الكبري أبناء لورنس العرب

وفي السماء رزقكم وماتوعدون وهنا لابد من تحديد المجال الجوي لأثيوبيا والسحابه الممطره

من أين جاءت لدفع قيمتها للدول التي مرت فوقها وهنا لابد من تركيب عداد فوق كل سحابه 

وعلي فكره في سحابه عاديه وسحابه سوبر ( أفكارك حتعمل حرب فضائيه بجد )

ويجعله عامر مع كامل الأحترام والتقدير لأستاذي العزيز سيد جعيتم

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
يا دكتور جمال .. بالله عليك هل تحتاج فعلاً لمن يشرح لك الفارق بين المثالان اللذان أوردتهما أم أنك تعي الفارق جيداً وأنك لم تضع مثل ذلك الرد الا للاختلاف والتميز برد مخالف لجو الردود والأراء كما اعتدنا دوماً منك؟!
كل ما نراه ونحياه ونستشعره هبة من عند الله .. النفس الذي نملأ رئانا به هبة من المولى جل علاه.
الأرض التي نحيا عليها هبة من المولى .. الثروات التي كفتنا شر الحاجة ويسرت علينا العيش بكرامة هبة من عند الله فهل نفرط فيها بكل سذاجة من باب ان كل شئ من عند الله؟
المعادن والثروات المعدنية والبترولية موارد مستقرة في باطن أراضي تم تقسيمها بين دول العالم في عهود ومواثيق وتم الاعتراف بها .. وبالتالي كل ما تشتمله من موارد في باطنها أو على سطحها انما هو تابع لملكية الدولة لها أن تفعل بها ما تشاء .. الأمر نفسه في المياه الاقليمية المفتوحة منها والداخلية.
بيع غازك أو بترولك كما يحلو لك فبيعه لا يضير غيرك من الدول على عكس ما نناقشه هنا .. اقامة سدود ومشاريع ستؤثر ولاشك على جريان نهر لولا وجوده لما كان لبلدك حضارة أو تاريخ على ضفافه ولو ضاع فلن يكن لأجيال تخلفك مستقبل يذكر .. هل تسمح بكل سهولة أن تقام سدود ومشاريع ستؤثر علينا ولاشك ونحن في خضم ارتفاع مضطرد في درجة حرارة الكوكب وزيادة سكانية مضطردة في مصر؟
بالطبع من حقنا أن نقل لا وأن يعلو صوتنا بل وحتى أن نحارب ان اضطررنا لاستمرار بقائنا وللمحافظة على ما وهبنا الله من نعمه.
أم تراك تريد تكرار ما فعلته تركيا مع سوريا والعراق في نهر دجلة او ما فعلته اسرائيل مع الأردن في نهر الأردن .. لا أظننا ضعاف الى هذا الحد ليتحكم فينا أمثال أولئك.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
> يا دكتور جمال .. بالله عليك هل تحتاج فعلاً لمن يشرح لك الفارق بين المثالان اللذان أوردتهما أم أنك تعي الفارق جيداً وأنك لم تضع مثل ذلك الرد الا للاختلاف والتميز برد مخالف لجو الردود والأراء كما اعتدنا دوماً منك؟!
> كل ما نراه ونحياه ونستشعره هبة من عند الله .. النفس الذي نملأ رئانا به هبة من المولى جل علاه.
> الأرض التي نحيا عليها هبة من المولى .. الثروات التي كفتنا شر الحاجة ويسرت علينا العيش بكرامة هبة من عند الله فهل نفرط فيها بكل سذاجة من باب ان كل شئ من عند الله؟
> المعادن والثروات المعدنية والبترولية موارد مستقرة في باطن أراضي تم تقسيمها بين دول العالم في عهود ومواثيق وتم الاعتراف بها .. وبالتالي كل ما تشتمله من موارد في باطنها أو على سطحها انما هو تابع لملكية الدولة لها أن تفعل بها ما تشاء .. الأمر نفسه في المياه الاقليمية المفتوحة منها والداخلية.
> بيع غازك أو بترولك كما يحلو لك فبيعه لا يضير غيرك من الدول على عكس ما نناقشه هنا .. اقامة سدود ومشاريع ستؤثر ولاشك على جريان نهر لولا وجوده لما كان لبلدك حضارة أو تاريخ على ضفافه ولو ضاع فلن يكن لأجيال تخلفك مستقبل يذكر .. هل تسمح بكل سهولة أن تقام سدود ومشاريع ستؤثر علينا ولاشك ونحن في خضم ارتفاع مضطرد في درجة حرارة الكوكب وزيادة سكانية مضطردة في مصر؟
> بالطبع من حقنا أن نقل لا وأن يعلو صوتنا بل وحتى أن نحارب ان اضطررنا لاستمرار بقائنا وللمحافظة على ما وهبنا الله من نعمه.
> أم تراك تريد تكرار ما فعلته تركيا مع سوريا والعراق في نهر دجلة او ما فعلته اسرائيل مع الأردن في نهر الأردن .. لا أظننا ضعاف الى هذا الحد ليتحكم فينا أمثال أولئك.



 :f2: أخى الأصغر ابن رشد المصري
أحب أن أنبهك إلى شئ مهم أنت لا تعرفه عنى بعد كل هذه السنين فى المنتدى 

أنا لا أقرأ إلا المشاركة الأولى من الموضوع ثم أتفاعل مع الموضوع مباشرة حتى لا أتأثر بآراء الآخرين وهذه طريقتى منذ بداية تفاعلى مع المنتديات المصرية فى  2005 كابيتو سنيور روشد 

وهذه رؤيتى الخاصة لمشكلة حوض النيل ولا أعرف شيئا عن حكايات الأردن أو تركيا بتوع بريف هاااارت ...
ببساطة أنا وضعت نفسى محل أى أثيوبى وفكرت كأثيوبى لدى الأمطار ولدى النهر فكيف تجئ مصر  البيضة  واللى على راسها ريشة وتنظم لى شئون حياتى وشئون نهرى وشئون أمطارى وحجة مصر معاهدة إحتلالية (إستعمارية) بالية 

وتعالوا يا مصريين هاجمونى وحتشوفوا أنا أد إييه أنا مستعدة  ليكم أنتوا فاكرينا بنلعب إحنا مع إسرائيل وقال إييه حتضربونا من اليمن خلوا اليمن تنفعكم زى ما نفعتكم أيام رامبو زمانه عبد الناصر لما رجع من اليمن مهدود




راحت إسرائيل سكاه فى حرب الإيام السته بس خلى بالكم على أساطيلكم البحرية من قراصنة الصومال ...


قال إيييه مصر حتعلن الحرب علينا 
أثيوبيا وأسود أثيوبيا فى إنتظاركم بس أوعى تفتكروا إنكم جايين تلاعبونا ماتش كورة فى تصفيات الفيفا لعام 2014

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*كنا قد أشرنا إلى إسرائيل وسعيها الدائم للحصول على مياه النيل فى موضوع الأمن المائى القومى العربى ( حتى لا نحترف البكاء )
واليوم على صفحات المصرى اليوم أوقفنى هذا الخبر ولو كان صحيحاً فهو كارثة فمن يقرأ الخبر قد يخدع من نوايا الصهاينة وأكيد دول المنبع ستؤيد هذه الخطوة ولكن أخطر ما فى الموضوع هو أن معنى الخبر أن لإسرائيل اليد العليا فى جنوب السودان وهو كما يقولون عمقنا الأستراتيجى .
أترككم مع الخبر 
مذكرة سرية بـ «الوطنى» تكشف عن مخطط لنقل مياه النيل لإسرائيل

  كتب   ناجى عبدالعزيز    ١١/ ٦/ ٢٠١٠ 
تلقت أمانة السياسات بالحزب الوطنى مذكرة سرية أعدها عضو بالمجلس المصرى للشؤون الخارجية، تكشف عن خطة إسرائيلية جديدة لتوصيل مياه النيل إلى الدولة العبرية، مقابل التزامها باستكمال مشروع قناة «جونجلى». 

وأوضحت المذكرة، التى حصلت «المصرى اليوم» على نسخة منها، أن الخطة الإسرائيلية يجرى الترويج لها عبر وسطاء أوغنديين، وتتضمن تبنى اسرائيل استكمال تنفيذ مشروع قناة «جونجلى» فى جنوب السودان (سواء تم فصل الجنوب عن الشمال أم لا)، الأمر الذى يضمن زيادة حصة المياه لمصر والسودان نتيجة تنفيذ مشروع القناة من ١٠- ١٥ مليار متر مكعب سنوياً.

وتتضمن الخطة الإسرائيلية، بحسب المذكرة، توصيل نصف هذه الزيادة التى يتم تقسيمها مناصفة بين مصر والسودان، مقابل أن تلتزم الدولتان بتوصيل النصف الآخر إلى إسرائيل (٧.٥ مليار متر مكعب)، على أن تقوم تل أبيب بدفع ١٠ سنتات عن كل متر مكعب يصلها إلى دول منابع النيل، وتقسم فيما بينها حسب تعداد كل دولة.

وحذرت المذكرة من أن إسرائيل تهدف أيضا من خطتها إلى إقرار مبدأ بيع المياه كمصدر طبيعى، باعتبارها مثل البترول بغض النظر عن حجم العبء إذا تم إقرار هذا المبدأ، حتى وإن كان ثمن المتر المكعب سنتا واحد وليس ١٠ سنتات.

وأشارت إلى أن إسرائيل استغلت الأوضاع السائدة بدول حوض النيل، ليكون لها تواجد فى تلك المنطقة الحساسة كنوع من الضغط على مصر من ناحية، ولتنفيذ مخططها الهادف إلى معالجة مشكلة الحصول على المياه العذبة بشكل دائم وبتكلفة بسيطة من ناحية أخرى. 

ودعت المذكرة إلى توجيه سياسة إحلال الواردات المصرية من سلع بعينها مثل البن واللحوم والأخشاب المصنعة لتكون من دول منابع النيل، منوهة بأن هذه الدول تشعر بمرارة كبيرة بالنسبة للحوم الحمراء بالذات، والتى تستورد مصر معظم كمياتها من خارج أفريقيا على الرغم من توافرها فى كثير من دول الحوض بأسعار أقل وجودة أعلى.*
*
أشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## نسمة أمل

عنجد استغربت كثير بأسلوب الحوار الذي تمتلكونه جميعا ، ردودكم تدل على وعيكم الكامل للواقع المعاش و كذا نضوجكم  الثقافي  ، الموضوع شيق جزاك الله الف خير ، احسست و انا اطلع على الموضوع و كأنني بقاعة اجتماعات بوزارة الدفاع ( هذا ليس مزاحا ، انما واقع لمسته ) و الحمد لله أن هناك اناس بهذا المستوى

قد لا تعنيني المشكلة من قريب و لكنها تعنين من الاقرب ، كون مصر بلد عربي مسلم لا تقل مكانته بقلب كل عربي عن موطنه الاصلي ، و لكن الحديث عن الحرب عسكرية في القرن الواحد والعشرون امر ليس بهاته السهولة و لا يقاس أبدا بالترسانة التي تمتلكها أي جهة و الدليل على كلامي حرب لبنان مع العدو الصهيوني ، لبنان بلد لا يملك ترسانة حربية مثل اسرائيل و لكنه كسب الحرب!!!!!!!  و ذلك اللجوء الى الحل العسكري الميداني دون تخطيط و استراتجية لن ينجح ابدا مهما كانت القوة الحربية لمصر ، 
ان حل هاته المشكلة يحتاج الى حنكة سياسية بالاخص مع الاجواء المحيطة بمصر و بالاخص ما يحدث بالسودان و العلاقات الاثيويبة الاسرائلية ، هذان الامران يجعلان موقف مصر ضعيف الى حد ما 
ارجو منك سيدي تقبل تدخلي هذا مع انه ليس لي دراية كافية بما يحدث في مصر بداخل و هذا يجعل رأيي سطحيا الى حد ما

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *وتتضمن الخطة الإسرائيلية، بحسب المذكرة، توصيل نصف هذه الزيادة التى يتم تقسيمها مناصفة بين مصر والسودان، مقابل أن تلتزم الدولتان بتوصيل النصف الآخر إلى إسرائيل (٧.٥ مليار متر مكعب)، على أن تقوم تل أبيب بدفع ١٠ سنتات عن كل متر مكعب يصلها من دول منابع النيل، وتقسم فيما بينها حسب تعداد كل دولة.*
> 
> *وحذرت المذكرة من أن إسرائيل تهدف أيضا من خطتها إلى إقرار مبدأ بيع المياه كمصدر طبيعى، باعتبارها مثل البترول بغض النظر عن حجم العبء إذا تم إقرار هذا المبدأ، حتى وإن كان ثمن المتر المكعب سنتا واحد وليس ١٠ سنتات.*
> 
> *وأشارت إلى أن إسرائيل استغلت الأوضاع السائدة بدول حوض النيل، ليكون لها تواجد فى تلك المنطقة الحساسة كنوع من الضغط على مصر من ناحية، ولتنفيذ مخططها الهادف إلى معالجة مشكلة الحصول على المياه العذبة بشكل دائم وبتكلفة بسيطة من ناحية أخرى.* 
> 
> *ودعت المذكرة إلى توجيه سياسة إحلال الواردات المصرية من سلع بعينها مثل البن واللحوم والأخشاب المصنعة لتكون من دول منابع النيل، منوهة بأن هذه الدول تشعر بمرارة كبيرة بالنسبة للحوم الحمراء بالذات، والتى تستورد مصر معظم كمياتها من خارج أفريقيا على الرغم من توافرها فى كثير من دول الحوض بأسعار أقل وجودة أعلى.*
> 
> *أشكركم ودمتم بخير*


وهاهى توقعاتى السابقة  تطل علينا بدون مواربة ...تبادل المصالح يا بتوع الغاز والبترول ...إدينى زيت أديك ميه!
وبلوا وأشربوا مية معاهداتكم القديمة !
فكروا يا مصريين بجد فى تحلية مياه البحرين الأحمر والأبيض بإستخدام الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح ...

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

مرحباً دكتور جمال
عبد الناصر الذي تكرهه كما لم تكره أحداً مثله قط أول من فكر في تحلية مياه المتوسط في الساحل الغربي من مصر باستخدام التنكولوجيا النووية فأين نحن من طموحات رجل مات سنة 70 الان؟!!!!!!!!!
***
نعم أستاذ سيد .. الأمر ليس بغريب .. قد كتبت في مشاركة سابقة عن اسرائيل ورغبتها في ايصال مياه النيل اليها في غضون سنوات وختمت مشاركتي ب"ابقوا قولوا رامي قال"
***
عودة لمسألة الدول الصديقة والغير صديقة .. ايطاليا التي نظنها صديقة كانت ضمن ثلاثة دول اعترضت على صيغة قرار بادانة اسرائيل بعد مجزرة الحرية .. أفهم لماذا فعلت أمريكا ذلك وأفهم لماذا فعلت هولندا ذلك لكن هل لدى أحدكم تفسير لمشاركة ايطاليا هذه الدول موقفها؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مرحباً دكتور جمال
> عبد الناصر الذي تكرهه كما لم تكره أحداً مثله قط أول من فكر في تحلية مياه المتوسط في الساحل الغربي من مصر باستخدام التنكولوجيا النووية فأين نحن من طموحات رجل مات سنة 70 الان؟!!!!!!!!!
> ***


 :f2: مرحبا بأخى الأصغر رامى
أنا لست بكاره لرامبو زمانه جمال عبد الناصر هو الكاره الأكبر لجمال عبد الناصر



هو الذى قتل أعز اصدقائه وحبيب عمره عبد الحكيم والذى سمى أبنه جمال عبد الحكيم من حبه لجمال عبد الناصر 
ومن قتل يقتل ولو بعد حين



جمال عبد الناصر هو الكاره الأكبر لجمال عبد الناصر
لأنه قتل نفسه بيده عندما دخن فى اليوم 80 سيجارة
أليس بهو القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية
كما كان الراحل السادات القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية ولذلك سموه
ببطل الحرب والسلام


وبالتالى فإن عبد الناصر لكونه القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية 
إذا رامبو زمانه هو بطل هزيمة يونيو 1967 وليس كبش الفداء عبد الحكيم الذين قتلوه زبانية عبد الناصر سواء بعلمه أو بدون علمه ولوكان القتل بدون علمه فهنا المصيبة الكبرى وما علينا فمن قتل يقتل وقد حدث وقتل رامبو نفسه بإطلاقه 80 سيجارة يوميا على نفسه (التى رحم الله قتلها) أردته قتيلا فى 28 سبتمبر 1970
بعد رحيل صديق عمره فى 14 سبتمبر 1967
الغريب أن الأثنان رحلا فى شهر سبتمبر سبحان الله واحد فى 14 منه والثانى فى 28 منه ....صدفة غريبة حقاً

 :f2: عزيزى رامى
لماذا لا تريد أن تقتنع بأن البدايات هى الأهم ...البدايات هى الأساس ...البدايات هى الجذور...وذلك الإنقلاب العسكرى فى 23 يوليو 1952 كان إنقلاب عسكريين هواة أنقلبوا على بعضهم الواحد عبد الآخر ومعلمهم الأكبر كان هاويا مندفعا غير متريث وقد بينا ذلك بالتفصيل فى سلبيات وإيجابيات عبد الناصر ولا داعى لتكراره هنا ...ماذا كان وأين كان اللواء طار محمد حسنى مبارك فى السيتينيات من القرن الماضى ألم يكن مما عاصروا رامبو زمانه وتتلمذوا على يد الملهم والقائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية ألم يكن من جيل هزيمة 1967 وبعد ذلك أصبح بطل الضربة الجوية لأكتوبر 1973 أين الآن هذا التلميذ النجيب لرامبو السيتينيات ألم يعايش هذا التلميذ النجيب شعار "الإتحاد والنظام والعمل" والذى تحول على يديه "فرق تسد" و "زور تعيش" و "بلدنا بتتأدم بينا" و المبدأ الغبى الذى يجمع رامبو زمانه وتلميذه النجيب هو "لا تنازل عن الــ 50% عمال وفلاحين " والذى حول مجالسنا النيابية والتشريعية إلى مجالس "موافقين على طول" !

لكن ألم يحن الأوان الآن عزيزى رامى أن نلقى بهذه الذكريات المفجعة وراء ظهورنا ونركز كل إهتمامتنا نحو بناء مستقبل مصر من الآن بدون أى مخلفات من ذلك الماضى السخيف والمخزى ؟!

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*مصر حكمها فعلياً ثلاثة رؤساء .. ناصر والسادات ومبارك .. نجيب لم يحكمها فعلياً .. اعتبارك مبارك تلميذاً لناصر فقط لأنك تحب الأوسط فيه من الاستهجان بعقولنا الكثير.
لن أدخل معك في جدال حول عبد الناصر أعلم أنه سيطول وسيضايق أستاذي الحبيب سيد إبراهيم كوننا سنخرج عن أطر الموضوع الخاص به لذا سأختم كلامي بكلمة وطلب.
أما الكلمة فهي "مشاكل مصر الداخلية والخارجية لا حصر لها ولكن مشكلة واحدة تحدد مصيرها دوماً وهي التي حددت مصير عبد الناصر من قبل ومن بعده السادات ومبارك وعلى نفس المنوال ستبقى مصر أو تسقط بناءاً على هذه القضية ما عدا ذلك فدجل مقصود .. تلك القضية هي القضية الفلسطينية"
عبد الناصر رغم سقطاته رجل طموح أحب بلاده حتى النخاع .. أراد لها ريادة سياسية واقتصادية وعسكرية وتكنولوجية .. سعى في جميع الدروب بنشاط وهمة عالية .. أزكى الحماس في النفوس واستغله خدمة لقضايا أممية وعروبية .. كانت مصر في زمانه محترمة يخشاها العدو والصديق أما الأن فالواقع أشد مرارة من مرارة العلقم.
وأما الطلب فهو نسخ لطلب سبق وأن طلبته أنت مني شخصياً حين كثر الحديث عن فتح وحماس وكنت أنا من كبار المهاجمين للأخيرة .. أطلب منك أن تتوقف أو على الاقل تقلل من شدة هجومك على رجل بقامة عبد الناصر وتستدعي ذكره في كل شاردة وواردة بكل سخرية واستهجان .. رأيك عرفناه وحفظناه فتوقف عن الإساءة من فضلك فهي تسيئني كثيراً .. اذا أردت نقداً إنقده بموضوعية دون إساءة وفي المكان المناسب والموقف المناسب لذكره لا كل موقف وكل مكان كما تفعل .. ذلك ولك مني عظيم الشكر والتحية.
ونعم أتفق معك لابد وأن نرمي الماضي وراء ظهورنا فهل ستتوقف عن ربط كل ماهو سئ في واقعنا الحالي بعبد الناصر وثورة يوليو؟!!*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مرحبا بأخى الأصغر رامى
> 
> 
> 
> عزيزى رامى
> 
> 
> لكن ألم يحن الأوان الآن عزيزى رامى أن نلقى بهذه الذكريات المفجعة وراء ظهورنا ونركز كل إهتمامتنا نحو بناء مستقبل مصر من الآن بدون أى مخلفات من ذلك الماضى السخيف والمخزى ؟!


 





> *
> ونعم أتفق معك لابد وأن نرمي الماضي وراء ظهورنا فهل ستتوقف عن ربط كل ماهو سئ في واقعنا الحالي بعبد الناصر وثورة يوليو؟!!*


للأسف أخى الأصغر رامى إتفاقنا جاء متأخرا  لأنك على حد علمى أنك حملت عصاك على كتفك ورحلت عن المنتدى وتركت لنا الرسالة التالية:

أستودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه


ولعلى فهمت رسالتك خطأ

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> عنجد استغربت كثير بأسلوب الحوار الذي تمتلكونه جميعا ، ردودكم تدل على وعيكم الكامل للواقع المعاش و كذا نضوجكم  الثقافي  ، الموضوع شيق جزاك الله الف خير ، احسست و انا اطلع على الموضوع و كأنني بقاعة اجتماعات بوزارة الدفاع ( هذا ليس مزاحا ، انما واقع لمسته ) و الحمد لله أن هناك اناس بهذا المستوى
> 
> قد لا تعنيني المشكلة من قريب و لكنها تعنين من الاقرب ، كون مصر بلد عربي مسلم لا تقل مكانته بقلب كل عربي عن موطنه الاصلي ، و لكن الحديث عن الحرب عسكرية في القرن الواحد والعشرون امر ليس بهاته السهولة و لا يقاس أبدا بالترسانة التي تمتلكها أي جهة و الدليل على كلامي حرب لبنان مع العدو الصهيوني ، لبنان بلد لا يملك ترسانة حربية مثل اسرائيل و لكنه كسب الحرب!!!!!!!  و ذلك اللجوء الى الحل العسكري الميداني دون تخطيط و استراتجية لن ينجح ابدا مهما كانت القوة الحربية لمصر ، 
> ان حل هاته المشكلة يحتاج الى حنكة سياسية بالاخص مع الاجواء المحيطة بمصر و بالاخص ما يحدث بالسودان و العلاقات الاثيويبة الاسرائلية ، هذان الامران يجعلان موقف مصر ضعيف الى حد ما 
> ارجو منك سيدي تقبل تدخلي هذا مع انه ليس لي دراية كافية بما يحدث في مصر بداخل و هذا يجعل رأيي سطحيا الى حد ما


 *
مرحباً بك دائماً
طبعاً نحن ضد الحرب ونعرف صعوباتها لذا كان هذا الموضوع .
اشكرك لمرورك الكريم ودمت بخير*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ترى ما هى رؤيتك أستاذى الفاضل  الان لهذه القضية الخطيرة فى ضوء المتغيرات الاخيرة الخاصة بنا كمصريين وفى ضوء الاتفاقية الموقعة أخيرا 
من دول المنبع والتى يشرعون لتفعيلها فى القريب العاجل ... أحتاج رأيك بشدة 
تحياتى

----------


## سوما

موضوع أ. سيد مهم جدااااااااااا بصراحة الكلام فى وعى وحرص جميل ,,
ازمة ومشكلة حوض النيل قلقنى كتير ,,, :: ,,, وربنا يستر ...
متابعة معاكم .. تحياتى  ::

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أتمنى أن لا تكون بيننا وبين أثيوبيا أى حروب 
لى عودة بمشيئة الله للموضوع  حيث أننى خارج منزلى ليومين أو ثلاثة 
أشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أتمنى أن لا تكون بيننا وبين أثيوبيا أى حروب 
> لى عودة بمشيئة الله للموضوع  حيث أننى خارج منزلى ليومين أو ثلاثة 
> أشكركم ودمتم بخير


ومن جديد تثير مخاوفى عن الحروب أستاذى الفاضل وأجدنى أتشبث أكثر بمعرفة رأيك وحلولك السلمية لهذه القضية بالغة التعقيد 
فى إنتظارك ...

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير ..  :f: قرأيت النهادرة الصبح الخبر ده ,, ولحد ما ريحنى وفرحنى شوية 
*إثيوبيا تعلن فتح "صفحة جديدة "مع مصر حول ملف النيل لطرح نوع مختلف من الحوار والتعاون، بعيدا عن المرحلة الماضية،التى شهدت توترا بين البلدين حول الحقوق والاستخدامات فى مياه النيل.*
أتمنى فعلاً الأزمة دى تنتهى بسرعة وع خير يااااااااااارب أن شاء الله .. :2: 
متابعة معاكم وفى أنتظارك يا أ. سيد .. :f2:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اعتذر لتأخرى فى الرد على هذا الموضوع الهام المتعلق بحياتنا فالنيل بالنسبة لنا هو شريان الحياة 
بداية أقول أن الدولة الأمهرية الأثيوبية لن تتنازل عن ما بدأته فى أستغلال مياه النيل ولها هدفان :
الأول هو هدف مشروع وهو تنمية بلدها  وألأفضل أن تتم التنمية بمراعاة الإتفاقيات والقوانين الدولية وهو ما استندنا إليه وثبت أن هذا الأحترام بدون قوة هو وهم كبير فقد أستشعرت اثيوبيا بإنصرافنا عن أفريقيا وضعفنا فأستغلت هذا واتمنى عودة كتيبة الصاعقة المصرية الخاصة بالقتال فى الأدغال والمشكلة من أيام الرئيس عبد الناصر للوجود مرة أخرى
هدفها الثانى هو التنكيد على مصر وهم أى الحكام يحملون لنا ضغائن كثيرة ولا ينفعنا هنا كلمات تتردد مثل أن الشعب الأثيوبى طيب فأثيوبيا لها مواقف كثيرة فى الصف المضاد لنا ومنها موضوع الكنيسة المصرية بالقدس  وإستيلاء كهنتهم عليها كما أن كنيستهم فى الماضى كانت تابعة لكنيستنا الأرثوزوكسية المصرية وكان البابا يسمى بابا الأسكندرية وشرق أفريقيا ولكنهم سعوا ونجحوا فى أن يحجموا دور الكنيسة المصرية فى أفريقيا كما أن مواقفهم الحديثة ضد الإسلام واضحة فى الصومال .. عموماً ليس هذا موضوعنا الأن وقد نعود إليه فى موضوع منفصل .
الأن يجب أن نسير فى خطين متوازيين :
الأول : تنمية العلاقات الجيدة مع دول حوض النيل وبصفة خاصة الكونغوا وجنوب السودان وإريتريا فما زالت لنا فرصة معهم ولن تتحقق هذه العلاقات الجيدة إلا بتقديم المساعدات التى تحتاجها هذه الدول
الثانى :القوة ويجب أن نعلم أننا بدونها لن ننجح لذا لا بد أن تستشعر أثيوبيا قوتنا وأملنا الوحيد هو فى أسياسى أفورقى رئيس إرتريا فبينه وبين أثيوبيا حروب ومشاكل على الحدود وهنا أتمنى أن نضع لنا قدم فى إرتريا بتدريب قواتها وعمل مناورات مشتركة بيننا وبينها فطبيعة الأرض واحدة وهم لهم حدود مشتركة مع أثيوبيا ومجرد وجود قوات لنا فى إرتريا يشكل ردع لأثيوبيا فهى تراهن على بعد المسافة بيننا وبينهم .
ما زال لنا بصيص من الأمل فى جنوب السودان ويجب أن نتحرك على محورها بسرعة قبل أن يسبقنا أخرون ثم نبكى على اللبن المسكوب وللأسف فأن السيد / إبراهيم مناع وزير الطيران المدنى الغى خط مصر للطيران لجوبا بحجة الخسارة المادية وهذا يثبت أنه ينظر أسفل قدميه فقط .
أعلم أن هناك وفد ذهب إلى أوغندا وعاد بوعود هى كلمات فى الهواء فأوغندا شريك أثيوبيا فى كل شىء ولن أنسى لها موقفها فى إنفصال جنوب السودان .
لو مضت أثيوبيا قدماً فى تنفيذ مشاريعها التى تؤثر على حياتنا فأعتقد أن الحرب معها قادمة لا محالة
أشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> اعتذر لتأخرى فى الرد على هذا الموضوع الهام المتعلق بحياتنا فالنيل بالنسبة لنا هو شريان الحياة 
> بداية أقول أن الدولة الأمهرية الأثيوبية لن تتنازل عن ما بدأته فى أستغلال مياه النيل ولها هدفان :
> الأول هو هدف مشروع وهو تنمية بلدها وألأفضل أن تتم التنمية بمراعاة الإتفاقيات والقوانين الدولية وهو ما استندنا إليه وثبت أن هذا الأحترام بدون قوة هو وهم كبير فقد أستشعرت اثيوبيا بإنصرافنا عن أفريقيا وضعفنا فأستغلت هذا واتمنى عودة كتيبة الصاعقة المصرية الخاصة بالقتال فى الأدغال والمشكلة من أيام الرئيس عبد الناصر للوجود مرة أخرى
> هدفها الثانى هو التنكيد على مصر وهم أى الحكام يحملون لنا ضغائن كثيرة ولا ينفعنا هنا كلمات تتردد مثل أن الشعب الأثيوبى طيب فأثيوبيا لها مواقف كثيرة فى الصف المضاد لنا ومنها موضوع الكنيسة المصرية بالقدس وإستيلاء كهنتهم عليها كما أن كنيستهم فى الماضى كانت تابعة لكنيستنا الأرثوزوكسية المصرية وكان البابا يسمى بابا الأسكندرية وشرق أفريقيا ولكنهم سعوا ونجحوا فى أن يحجموا دور الكنيسة المصرية فى أفريقيا كما أن مواقفهم الحديثة ضد الإسلام واضحة فى الصومال .. عموماً ليس هذا موضوعنا الأن وقد نعود إليه فى موضوع منفصل .
> الأن يجب أن نسير فى خطين متوازيين :
> الأول : تنمية العلاقات الجيدة مع دول حوض النيل وبصفة خاصة الكونغوا وجنوب السودان وإريتريا فما زالت لنا فرصة معهم ولن تتحقق هذه العلاقات الجيدة إلا بتقديم المساعدات التى تحتاجها هذه الدول
> الثانى :القوة ويجب أن نعلم أننا بدونها لن ننجح لذا لا بد أن تستشعر أثيوبيا قوتنا وأملنا الوحيد هو فى أسياسى أفورقى رئيس إرتريا فبينه وبين أثيوبيا حروب ومشاكل على الحدود وهنا أتمنى أن نضع لنا قدم فى إرتريا بتدريب قواتها وعمل مناورات مشتركة بيننا وبينها فطبيعة الأرض واحدة وهم لهم حدود مشتركة مع أثيوبيا ومجرد وجود قوات لنا فى إرتريا يشكل ردع لأثيوبيا فهى تراهن على بعد المسافة بيننا وبينهم .
> ما زال لنا بصيص من الأمل فى جنوب السودان ويجب أن نتحرك على محورها بسرعة قبل أن يسبقنا أخرون ثم نبكى على اللبن المسكوب وللأسف فأن السيد / إبراهيم مناع وزير الطيران المدنى الغى خط مصر للطيران لجوبا بحجة الخسارة المادية وهذا يثبت أنه ينظر أسفل قدميه فقط .
> أعلم أن هناك وفد ذهب إلى أوغندا وعاد بوعود هى كلمات فى الهواء فأوغندا شريك أثيوبيا فى كل شىء ولن أنسى لها موقفها فى إنفصال جنوب السودان .
> ...


ما يقلقنى بالفعل فى هذه القضية هو اننا (كشعب) ليس لنا سيطرة او دور فى هذه القضية على الاطلاق رغم انها قضية امن قومى بالفعل تمسنا وتمس حياتنا بشكل مباشر... هى قضية دبلوماسية وعلاقات دولية للاسف وصلت لأدنى درجات جودتها فى السنين الاخيرة وأعتقد اننا بقيامنا بالثورة قد فعلنا نحن (كشعب) أقصى مانستطيعه لتحسين هذا الوضع المتردى دوليا لمصر ولكن وللاسف هذا التغيير الذى نأمله لن ياتى بين يوم وليلة ولكن يحتاج وقت والوقت دائما فى غير صالحنا فالإتفاقيات تبرم على غير ارادة منا  وتدخل حيز التنفيذ ايضا والاستجابة وخاصة من اثيوبيا بطيئة (ومتعجرفة ) فى الاغلب ...
خيار الحرب رغم انه قاس جدا الا انه غير مستبعد ليس لاننا نستطيع حسمه ولكن لاننا مضطرون اليه فى حالة فشل كل المساعى السلمية للمحافظة على حصتنا فى مياه النيل والخطوات التى اوضحتها استاذى الفاضل لتعضيد موقفنا العسكرى هى خطوات واقعية بالفعل وقابلة للتنفيذ ولكن هل الجيش مستعد لتنفيذها فى ظل الظروف غير الطبيعية التى نحياها جميعا ...؟؟؟!!!
بخصوص المساعى السلمية التى تقوم بها الحكومة والقوى الشعبية المدنية وفيما يختص بالكنيسة تحديدا فقد قرات منذ ايام تفكير البابا شنودة فى السفر لاثيوبيا للتحاور حول هذا الموضوع بالطبع هذه مبادرة رائعة خاصة فى ظل ظروفه الصحية المضطربة هذه الايام ...
ولكن انظر الى رد وزير خارجيتها والذى لا يبشر بخير رغم المحاولات الودية الكثيرة التى تقوم بها الحكومة للتغلب على الازمة 




> قال وزير الخارجية الإثيوبى، هيلامريام دسالنى، اليوم الخميس، إنّ بلاده لن تمنح مصر فرصة لفحص سد "الألفية" الذى تبنيه على النيل، إذا لم توقع القاهرة اتفاقا جديدا تتخلى بموجبه عن حقها فى النقض بشأن توزيع مياه النهر.
> 
> ونقلت وكالة "رويترز" للأنباء عن هيلامريام، رده على سؤال بشأن ما إذا كانت أديس أبابا مستعدة للسماح للقاهرة بفحص السد بسبب المخاوف من أنه يمكن أن يؤثر على تدفق مياه النهر: "نحن مستعدون للتفاوض والمشاركة على المستوى الأعلى والفنى، لكننا دولة ذات سيادة".
> 
> وأضاف فى مؤتمر صحفى، "الاتفاقية الإطارية للتعاون التى وقعتها دول المنبع تمنح خيار الفحص لكل الدول، لذا يجب أن نشرك أنفسنا فى اتفاق يمكننا فيه العمل معا على قدم المساواة".وبنت إثيوبيا خمسة سدود كبيرة خلال السنوات العشر الماضية، وتسعى لإنتاج 15 ألف ميجاوات من الطاقة الكهربائية خلال عشرة أعوام بهدف التغلب على النقص المزمن فى الكهرباء وتصدير الطاقة للدول الأفريقية التى تحتاج للكهرباء.
> 
> وعبر محللون عن مخاوف من أن النزاع بشأن النهر يمكن أن يشعل الحرب، وزاد التوتر الشهر الماضى عندما انضمت بوروندى إلى خمس دول أخرى، هى إثيوبيا وكينيا وأوغندا ورواندا وتنزانيا.
> 
> وأشارت رويترز إلى أنّ مصر تعتمد بشكل شبه كلى على مياه النيل فى تلبية احتياجاتها المائية، وتراقب بقلق مشروعات إنشاء سدود لتوليد الكهرباء فى دول المنبع.
> ...


المصدر ...http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=396238

ربنا يستر

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> يبدو أن أثيوبيا بدأت فى تنفيذ السيناريو الذى خطط له مكتب استصلاح الأراضى  الأمريكى خلال الخمسينات للسيطرة على النيل، وبناء 33 سداً للتحكم فى مياه  روافد نهر النيل بالهضبة الأثيوبية، فقد قررت أثيوبيا بناء سدين إضافيين  لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية على نهر النيل، بجانب مشروع سد الألفية العظيم،  وتقوم فى الوقت الحالى بإعداد دراسة جدوى فى هذا الصدد.
> 
> ويتمركز هذان المشروعان "السدان الجديدان محل الدراسة" "ماندايا" و"بيكو  أبو" على النيل الأزرق فى أثيوبيا، وتحديداً على نهر "أباى" الرافد على  الذى يبعد حوالى 20 كيلو متراً من الحدود الأثيوبية مع السودان شمال  العاصمة أديس أبابا. 
> 
> إعلان أثيوبيا عن مشروعاتها بشكل متتالى، خاصة فى الوقت الحالى، يستدعى  وقفة صارمة من الحكومة المصرية للمحافظة على أمن مصر المائى - يرى الدكتور  هانى رسلان، رئيس برنامج دراسات السودان وحوض النيل بمركز الأهرام للدراسات  السياسية والاستراتيجية أن الموقف الأثيوبى الحالى يبدو واضحاً، خاصة بعد  رفضهم الإفصاح عن أى معلومات حول سد الألفية العظيم الذى سيتم بناؤه على  "النيل الأزرق" إلا بعد توقيع مصر على الاتفاقية الإطارية، وهو ما يقوم على  فكرة ابتزاز مصر، حيث تتصرف أثيوبيا بشكل منفرد، وتقوم ببناء سلسلة من  السدود.ويحذر رسلان من الموقف الحالى واصفاً إياه بـ "شديد الخطورة"، ولا يتوافق  مع القانون الدولى الذى يحتم على الدول المشتركة فى نهر واحد ألا تلحق  الضرر بالدول الأخرى، وأن تتعاون معها فى هذا الاتجاه.
> 
> ويضيف رسلان بأن ربط أثيوبيا الإفصاح عن معلومات حول "سد الألفية العظيم"  ليس له معنى سوى أنه "ابتزاز سياسى"، لأن الجانب الأثيوبى يرى أن مصر تمر  فى الوقت الحالى بمرحلة ضعف نتيجة الوضع الداخلى، وهو ما تستغله لإملاء  شروطها، وهذا الموقف يتجاوز قضية المياه إلى محاولة أثيوبيا أن تكون اللاعب  الإقليمى الأكبر فى منطقة القرن الأفريقى وحوض النيل، وذلك على حساب  المكانة المصرية وهو غير مقبول، ويستلزم أن تتخذ مصر القرارات المناسبة  للتعامل مع المواقف الحالية بغض النظر عن الوضع الراهن الذى تمر به على  المستوى الداخلى لأن ما يحدث ضرب فى صميم الأمن القومى المصرى وتهديد  لمستقبل مصر وقدرتها على البقاء والنمو.
> ويحذر رسلان من الموقف الحالى واصفاً إياه بـ "شديد الخطورة"، ولا يتوافق  مع القانون الدولى الذى يحتم على الدول المشتركة فى نهر واحد ألا تلحق  الضرر بالدول الأخرى، وأن تتعاون معها فى هذا الاتجاه.
> 
> ...


المصدر .... http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=396342&

----------


## اليمامة

> المصدر .... http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=396342&



ربنا يستر يا جيهان ..المسألة دى مقلقة جدا ..
وأعتقد لازم لها حل سياسى ديبلوماسى ..وقفة صارمة فعلا من مصر والمجتمع الدولى ..
أعتقد انه فى تحسين علاقاتنا مع القارة السمراء ..هذه القارة الراقية التى ظلموها كثيرا ..ما سيعضد من موقفنا ..هذا مستقبلنا الحقيقي..و بالطبع سيحتاج منا لمجهود مضنى وحثيث ..والحقيقة أننى كنت قد تفاءلت خيرا بالوفد  الذى ذهب لإستكشاف الوضع هناك والذى غلب على حضوره الشباب المصرى ..وخاصة لما قوبلوا بالترحاب ودارت دفة التفاهم بينهم ..ومازلت عندى أمل فى مقدرة الحكومة المصرية ونبيل العربى على التفاهم وإيجاد حلول حول هذه المشكلة ..يارب 

تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

المؤسف فى الموضوع دا يا ندى هو ان ماعندناش خيار فى حالة فشل المساعى الديبلوماسية غير الحرب 
والحقيقة اثيوبيا بتتعامل معانا بعجرفة شديدة وبتنفذ مشروعاتها بسرعة غريبة ودا طبعا فيه استغلال لوضعنا الحالى واضح جدا
الجبهة الداخلية متفككة جدا والخارجية اشد خطر علينا وفعلا ربنا يستر على البلد ..

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

استاذنا الرائع سيد جعيتم موضوع غاية فى الاهمية وبكل اسف الاغلبية العظمى تغفله فى الوقت الحالى

وكل مايهمها النظر لبعض القضايا الهامة فقط .. فرصد للشارع المصرى .. نجد هؤلاء الاغلبية يملكون استهانه

غريبة للحرب مع اثيوبيا .. وكأننا لو بقا امامنا خيار الحرب فسوف تكون مجرد نزهه لجنودنا ( وترجع ريمه لعادتها القديمه )

بالطبع بسبب الفروق الرهيبة التى حضرتك ذكرتها ..

وبكل اسف انا من منظورى وبالطبع لااميل طوعيا لخيار الحرب ولكن اراه قائما .. بسبب تصريحات رئيس وزراء اثيوبيا

وتحذيرته المستمره .. 

تأخرت فى الرد ايضا بسبب قرائتى المتئنية فى ردود وتعليقات الاخوه والاخوات التى استفدت منها الكثير فبعض الردود 

منفعلة و هجومية وبعضها مطمئن وبعضها عقلانى جدا لكنى أرى أن خيار الحرب غيرمستبعد و يمكن توجيه 

ضربة جوية مصرية لأثيوبيا ولكن ماذا بعد ؟!!

من لا يعرف الحرب مع احدى دول افريقيا .. ويريد يرى نموذج مصغر منها فانصحه ان يفضى نفسه ساعتين ونصف 

ويشاهد فيلم بعنوان  Black Hawk Down او سقوط الصقر الأسود  عن القتال في الصومال 

عند اشتباك قوات الصوماليين مع القوات الأمريكية وإسقاط مروحيتين من طراز بلاك هوك ومقتل الكثيرمن الجنود الامريكان وسحلهم في 

شوارع مقديشيو وامر الرئيس الأمريكي بيل كلينتون بسحب القوات الأمريكية من الصومال ..

حفظ الله مصرنا 

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## اليمامة

خبر قرأته اليوم أشعرنى بالأمل والتفاؤل ..وأثق على أية حال فى قدرة مصر وأثيوبيا على حل الأزمة ان شاء الله ..وأدعو الله عز وجل ن يتم مناقشة اقامة السد ليس كأمر واقع مفروض ..ولكن كقضية محسومة ان شاء الله .

مصر ترحب بتعليق اثيوبيا التصديق على الاتفاقية الإطارية 

القاهرة- أ ش أ
رحب الدكتور نبيل العربي وزير الخارجية بإعلان رئيس الوزراء الاثيوبي ملس زيناوي تأجيل بلاده التصديق على الاتفاقية الإطارية الشاملة حتى انتخاب برلمان جديد ورئيس جديد في مصر.

وقال العربي - في تصريحات صحفية - مساء الاثنين: "إن هذا ما نتوقعه من أثيوبيا، وأن رئيس الوزراء الدكتور عصام شرف سيقوم بزيارة إلى أثيوبيا الأسبوع القادم ضمن جولة تشمل أيضا أوغندا والكونغو، وأنه سيكون ضمن الوفد المرافق له"، وأشار وزير الخارجية إلى أن رئيس الوزراء الاثيوبي استقبل وفد الدبلوماسية الشعبية المصرية الذي يقوم حاليا بزيارة أديس أبابا.

وكان رئيس الوزراء الاثيوبي ملس زيناوي قد أعلن في وقت سابق من يوم الاثنين، أن بلاده ستؤجل التصديق على الاتفاقية الإطارية الشاملة حتى انتخاب برلمان جديد ورئيس جديد في مصر، كما أعلن أيضا موافقته على تشكيل لجنة من الخبراء الاثيوبيين والمصريين والسودانيين والأجانب لبحث مشروع سد الالفية.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

للرفع

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> للرفع


ليه يا استاذ سيد ؟؟؟؟
ما الحكاية خلصت خلاص

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الوالد الحبيب أستاذ سيد 
شكرا لك على رفع الموضوع المهم الذى تفضلت حضرتك بكتابته قبل إندلاع ثورة 25 يناير
وقد أصبح بالطبع حديث الساعة فى هذه الآونة
يجب علينا من وجهة نظرى أن نفهم كيف يفكر صناع القرار فى أثيوبيا 
وكيف تفكر دول حوض النيل
ومن ثم نعمل على تحقيق مصالحهم دون أن تتأثر مصالحنا
وربما سيجر علينا تلاقى المصالح مكاسب أكبر بكثير 
إن ثورتنا قامت بالمناداة بالعيش والحرية والعدالة الإجتماعية
ويجب علينا أن ننتصر لهذه المباىء ليس لنا فقط ولكن لكل دول الجوار أيضا
لماذا نتغنى دائما بزعامة جمال عبدالناصر..لأنه كان يريد لكل الدول العربية والإفريقية أن تتحرر من نير الإستعمار وناره..
عبدالناصر تميز عن السادات وعن مبارك بميزة الزعامة
والزعيم كان يحقق لمصر مصالحها من خلال تحقيق مصالح الآخرين 
 وقد أعطى عبد الناصر الضوء الأخضر للمرحوم اللواء محمد غانم فصال وجال فى أفريقيا من خلال شركة النصر للتصدير والإستيراد بالقليل من الإمكانيات والكثير من الإخلاص والوطنية..
فماذا فعل السادات من بعده؟
لقد حاول أن يحقق لمصر مصالحها من وجهة نظره الخاصة وبمنتهى الديكتاتورية والإنفراد بالقرار..ودون النظر بعين الإعتبار لمصالح الآخرين فماذا كانت النتيجة؟
إنعزلت مصر عن العالم بأسره وليس عن العرب فقط وإنتهى دور مصر الخارجى فى عهد السادات بعد توقيع إتفاقية كامب ديفيد  والتى حاول السادات أن يوهمنا بأن إسرائيل رضخت لها بعد حرب أكتوبر رغم أن خطاب عبد الناصر الذى أعلن فيه رفضه لتوقيع تلك الإتفاقية دون حرب مازال يفضح السادات حتى الآن..ناهيك عن مذاكرات سعد الدين الشاذلى والتى فضحت السادات تماما وأيقظتنا على الواقع المرير وهو أنه بعد تحقيقنا للإنتصار فى ملحمة العبور وملاحم الأيام الأولى فى حرب أكتوبر خالف السادات كل الأعراف العسكرية ولم يستمع لنصائح الشاذلى وهو رئيس الأركان الخبير والمتمرس ولم يستمع السادات لكل نصائح الخبراء العسكريين فخالف خطة الحرب الأصلية وأمر بتطوير الهجوم فى المناطق التى لا تحميها منصات صواريخ دفاعنا الجوى..فإنقلب الحال وتحول الإنتصار إلى هزيمة بعد حدوث الثغرة والتى تسببت فى إنصياعنا لكل مطالب إسرائيل..رغم أنه كان يمكن أن يحقق أضعاف تلك المكاسب له وللعرب لو تمسك بالخطة الأصلية ونسق مواقفه مع العرب الذين ساعدونا كثيرا  فى حرب أكتوبر عكس كل الكلام الذى ردده السادات وكهنته عن أن العرب لم يقدموا لنا شيئا وقال السادات وكهنته ذلك إنتقاما من العرب  لموقفهم الرافض لتوقيعه المنفرد على إتفاقية كامب ديفيد ..وأكمل مبارك مشوار الذل والخنوع بمنتهى العمالة والخسة والتجرد من المشاعر الوطنية والإنسانية فيا للخسارة على تحول مبارك من بطل وقائد للقوات الجوية وقت الحرب إلى لص فاسد وأراجوز عميل وخانع بلا شخصية ولا ملامح..
بدأ المجلس العسكرى برئاسة طنطاوى بعد توليه مسئولية إدارة البلاد خلفا لمبارك المخلوع فى محاولة حل الأزمة..وكان هناك تحرك شعبى وبدا أن هناك إنفراج فى الأفق..
هناك الآن محاولات حثيثة  للتعامل مع هذا الملف وأتعجب كثيرا من المندبة التى أراها فى وسائل التواصل الإجتماعى والمحطات الفضائية والتى لن تحل الأزمة بل ستزيدها تعقيدا..
يجب علينا أن نوحد الصف الداخلى وأن نبدو على الأقل متماسكين ومتحدين فى ملفاتنا الخارجية حتى لا نزيد من مساحة إستهانة الآخرين بنا..وملفاتنا الداخلية يمكن أن نختلف فيها كيفما شئنا شريطة أن نلتزم بأدب الإختلاف ..
فيا كل أبناء مصر إتقوا الله فى مصر..مصر تحتاج الآن وأكثر من أى وقت مضى أن نوحد جهودنا وأن نوحد كلمتنا..
وأنا عن نفسى متفائل والله أن القادم أفضل إن شاء الله
وأجدد الشكر لحضرتك يا أستاذ سيد على موضوع القديم الجديد الذى ينبأنا من جديد عن مساحات الوعى الكبيرة لدى حضرتك..أدام الله على حضرتك نعمة البصر والبصيرة
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد حرارة



----------


## سيد جعيتم

للرفع

----------

